# Warum wir selber Schuld sind!



## Zinic (13. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich finde es erstaunlich wie ich mit meinen recht jungen 16 Jahren mehr Durchblick habe als manche anderen...  die schon ein paar Jahre mehr am Buckel haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werde es euch jetzt langsam erklären warum wir eigendlich Mist gebaut haben und nicht Blizzard !


Also gehn wir mal ganz am Anfang hin ! 



-----> _Classic WoW_


Viele Spieler sagen Classic WoW Zeiten waren die Besten !

Ja ich weiß Classic hatte was , was man in WoW nie mehr finden wird aber trozdem denkt mal nach !


Es heißt immer damals musste man noch was für sein Zeug tun und wenn man es hatte war man umso glücklicher?
Wenn ich ein Glücksgefühl brauche oder ich mir bestätigen muss das ich was geleistet habe brauch ich nicht 24/7 vom Rechner hocken und Ruf farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PvE.

Jaja es war richtig toll ewig lang auf 39 andere leute zu warten um den 4 Stunden lang in MC trash zu hauen ...
Natürlich war es super toll 4 stunden nichts anderes zu machen als sein Dispell Makro zu spammen und hoffen das man troz 39 anderen Spielern trozdem loot bekommt..
Viele sagen jetzt da hat man sich seine Epics noch verdient ...  Ja das mag sein aber ich denke trozdem das man allein im 10er Naxx mehr leistet als damals in MC! 

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad  der Raids sind seit BC recht easy! ..... Natürlich wird hier auch geflamed weil das ist ja keine Herausforderung  wenn der Boss nach 10 min ohne Wipe im  Dreck liegt.

Tja ich kann mich damals zu Classic zeiten an genug Threads  erinnern und an viele Spieler die sich einen leichteren Content gewunschen haben weil sie auchmal Naxx sehen wollten und mehr als MC und ZG raiden wollten.
Jetzt habt ihr euren leichten Content und seit schon wieder unzufrieden? Wäre Naxx wieder verdammt schwer würdet ihr Blizzard wieder flamen das sie keine Einsteiger Raid-Instanz gemacht haben..

Also sagt bitte nicht das damals alles in Ordnung war! Damals  wolltet ihr das es leichter gemacht wird weil jeder von euch den Content endecken wollte.

PvP.

Konnte man ohne Stammgruppe vergessen und wer Rang 14 haben wollte durfte sich schon mal fürn Monat krank schreiben und den ganzen Tag sinnlos in Stammgruppen Bg´s abfarmen. 

Mein Rogue hat Rang 12 und es das war eine Arbeit die ich nie mehr machen will.


Balance war damals noch schlimmer als heute.

3min Skillungen waren am längeren hebel und Schurken waren sowieso Halbgötter!

Ich könnte jetzt noch die nächsten 3 Stunden so weiter schreiben aber ich lass es mal so !

Classic WoW war verbugged , alles war harte Arbeit aber es hat trozdem Spaß gemacht obwohl ich nie wieder Classic zocken will.


---> _The Burning Crusade_


WoW hat lansgam angefangen spaß zu machen , das lvln ging schneller und die Klassen waren Balanced.
Jeder konnte Raiden ohne große Probleme und alle waren soweit glücklich.

Bei den meisten war ab ZA schluss und BT / SSC / TK usw.. waren für euch noch unerreichbar   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als dan Arena kam und Abhärtung eingeführt wurde damit Stoffies auch ne Chance haben began der Anfang vom Ende.

Im 2n2 Zeigte sich der wirkliche Skill und wenn man nach ein paar Games sich auf 1300 wiederfand war man natürlich nicht selber Schuld sondern natürlich  waren die Gegnerklassen OP  !

1XXXX Threads in denen man rum geheult hat was alles nicht passt und Warum Klasse xy so OP ist und seine eigene Klasse nix drauf hat...

Langsam wurde der Umgangston unfreundlicher und wer t6 hatte war nicht ein Vorbild o.ä sondern ein Arbeitsloser spast!

Im PvE war der Endcontent vorallem SW sehr schwierig was zu weitern flame Threads führte..

Das Epic fliegen war auch das einzige was man damals noch farmen musste und trozdem haben viele Spieler Probleme damit 5k g zu farmen..

Das Forum wurde voll gemüllt diverse Klassen zu patchen und nerven oder pushen , Der PvE End- Content war zu schwierig... blablabla


Blizzard bekam das mit und änderte das Game nach dem Wunsch der Spieler !


Ende BC waren dan alle wieder glücklich..jeder hatte BT clear, Mit einem bisschen Verstand und einem Retri im 2er konnte man sich die Schultern holn von S4 und alle freuten sich aufs Addon


----> _wotlk_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Als ihr dan mit dem in der letzten BC gefarmten t6 nach Nordend gekommen seit und euch über die Quest gestürzt habt waren die ersten Wochen in Ordnung.

Blizzard hat euren Wunsch bevolkt und die Raids sehr leicht gemacht was am anfang ja kein Problem für euch war..hauptsache EPIXX looten.

PvP Bekam 3 sets für Jedermann und die neue Heldenklasse Todesritter wurde hinzugeführt.


PvP.


Und wieder mal wurde der no -skill der Spieler auf die anderen Klassen geschoben.. Nur weil die Leute die kein Skill haben und  halt von nem DK gepwned werden ist der DK so op ! und blablabla...er soll aus dem Spiel entfernt werden..

Ich habe mit meinem Schurken seit s1 mind. im 2er 2k und 1xmal Gladi ich kann ihn also ein "bisschen" spieln und hab in der Regel keine probleme gegen DKs..klar -,- ..> nerv Rogue!

Jeder KLASSE hat ihren Counter und ihre free wins .. sonst würde 2n2 nicht funktionieren! VERSTEHT das!

Und richtig gespielt kann jede Klasse OP wirken also das nächste mal denken bevor ihr wieder nen NERV wollt!


PvE.

Ihr habt in Classic und in BC rumgeheult und Blizzard hat euren Wunsch bevolkt! Und was passt jetzt wieder net? Für die Harcore Raider gibs doch Hero Modus und die Erfolge die nicht"OHNE" sind...also warum heult ihr rum?


...Das wird jetzt so weiter gehn ihr vordert von Blizzard was --> Blizzard machts ---> Ist doch net so dolle----> Ihr heult wieder rum!


Ich könnte jetzt die nächsten 3 Stunden so weiter schreiben aber ich höhre besser auf!

Ich lehne mich zurück und genieße wie die Spieler selbst ein Spiel zerstören weil sie nicht nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   viel sapß beim lesen und ja ich entschuldige mich für die Rechtschreibfehler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBOB2 (13. Februar 2009)

Also wenn man um 3 Uhr morgens auf die Idee kommt, so einen Thread zu schreiben, muss da ja was wahres dranne sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Nein Spaß ich enthalte meine Stimme (da ich einfach nicht genug Ahnung vom damaligen WoW habe und nichts falsches behaupten möchte ^^) und wünsche allen Flamern hier viel Spaß. Denn ich garantiere dir dieser Thread wird von den Flamern förmlich in der Luft zerrissen ... ^^

So long


----------



## G.E.Metzel (13. Februar 2009)

Ich bin ganz deiner meinung, muss aber dazu sgaen das man es NIEMALS jedem recht machen kann und selbst wenn der eine das spiel perfekt findet wird es immer einen anderen geben der daran alles scheisse findet.
Daher schenke ich diesen "WoW stribt" und "OMFG der dk is voll krass OP" -threads gar keine beachtung^^

Ich find WoW im moment richtig gut und freu mich auf 3.1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Februar 2009)

wenn ich jeders mal so was lesen tuhe , könnte ich vor  lachen heulen , jeder beschwert sich das WoW mal so richtig hart ist und nun ist es zu easy ohman kommt mal klar . wenn es euch nicht passt hört auf zu spielen und sucht euch ein anders ONLINE game . welches THEMA kommt als nächste Oo


mich stört es nicht wenn meine Freunde vor BC naxx clear hatten , so ist es mit BT und co. da ich mein eigenden WEG laufe . ich halte von den großen RAID INIs nicht . 


Das ist doch logisch das Blizz auf die nicht Raid-Gilden Leuten hört , und es für uns leichter macht sonst wären sau viele Spieler abgehauen und Blizz hätte haufen kohle verloren . 

Nicht jeder hat die zeit 24h/7 Tag in der Woche zu spielen , es gibt viel bessers was man im RL machen kann

mehr sage ich zum Thema nicht


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Februar 2009)

Kann man so sehen, muß man nicht. Die meisten deiner Argumente sind auch schlichtweg nur einseitig bedacht.

Blizzard trägt genauso Mitschuld. Die hätten ja nicht auf die Spieler hören brauchen und alles beim alten lassen.

Aber Blizzard hatte Angst, dass dann die Spieler die Accounts kündigen.

Also hat Blizzard den Plan gemacht und umgesetzt, soviel Leute wie möglich zum WoW spielen zu bewegen.

Und das alles natürlich nur, um uns "den bestmöglichen Online Spielspaß zu bieten".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mcgomez (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zinic

Ich verstehe dich voll und ganz und das du auch mal luft machen musst.
Du sagst das du mit deinen 16jahren mehr durchblick hast als manch andere und ich kann dir nur zustimmen.
Selbst bin ich nun 27 jahre und habe 3 1/2 Jahre wow gespielt ( zuletzt ernsthaft, mitte 2008) und muss sagen das mir der durchblick mittlerweile fehlt.
Im Dezember habe ich nochmal einen einmonatigen Versuch gestartet und darauf hingearbeitet wieder eine VERNÜNFTIGE Gilde zu finden und blieb erfolglos.
Alte Freunde und Gildenkollegen haben aufgehört oder getranst und die jetzigen Gilden benehmen sich nunja Armseelig. Auch die Spieler selbst benehmen sich als wären sie nie lvl 1 gewesen und haben noch nicht mal BWL geschweige denn BC oder Ony gesehen.

Aber ich kann bestätigen das die Leute schon immer geflamt und gejammert haben und auch mich würde es nicht wundern wenn sie das bis ans Ende tun würden. Schließlich ist der Mensch und der Deutsche im Spezielen ein Jammertier geworden und keinen ist mehr das recht was er bekommt.

Mit Wow wird es über kurz oder lang (eher Lang) ebenfalls zuende gehen wie mit jeden anderen Game auch, also sollte man sich nicht allzuviel gedanken drüber machen und einfach spielen solange es Spass macht.

Gruß an ehemalige Festina Lente Freunde
lg
McGomez ( Paladin aus Prinzip)


----------



## Kankru (13. Februar 2009)

Schon wieder son Thread^^

Kommt immer wieder aufs gleiche raus >>> Flames >>> Whines >>> Closing

Mich stört nur, dass CC beim LichKing total überflüssig geworden ist, Bann, Stun, Sheep und co wurde von den meisten Spielern auf die "PVP-Bars" verschoben und in Instanzen heißt es nur noch AE.

Trotzdem macht mir WoW noch Spaß, das einzige was nervt ist Mitm Twink von 1 auf 58 spielen.
Aber so lernt man das Spielen wenigstens.

Naja, ich hab jetzt wieder mein Senf dazugegeben und werde den Thread in meinen innerlichen Mülleimer zu den anderen Threads schmeißen, das Einzige was mich daran stört ist die Tatsache, dass da schon so viel drin ist.

Diese und ähnliche Threads nehmen Überhand, macht mal lieber mehr "How-To-(Hier muss was tolles rein)-Threads"

MfG


----------



## Stonies (13. Februar 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Mich stört nur, dass CC beim LichKing total überflüssig geworden ist, Bann, Stun, Sheep und co wurde von den meisten Spielern auf die "PVP-Bars" verschoben und in Instanzen heißt es nur noch AE.
> lieber mehr "How-To-(Hier muss was tolles rein)-Threads"




Genau DAS isses au was mich stört. Alles wird nur noch zusammengezogen und weggebombt. Nun hat schon fast jede Klasse cc und dann wird gar kein cc gebraucht O.o


----------



## bockert (13. Februar 2009)

um halb 4 frühs sich nen kopp zu machen um ein game das sich ständig weiter entwickelt , ....  und uns das auch noch brühwarm erklärt warum weshalb wieso .. hammer . vielen dank .


----------



## Stonewhip (13. Februar 2009)

Leider muss ich dem TE in vielen (wenn nicht sogar allen) Dingen recht geben. Er/Sie "wagt" aufzuschreiben, was nach mir wahrscheinlich wieder alle/viele als "Schwachsinn" abtun, weil sie der Wahrheit (und dazu gehört "SELBSTKRITIK") nicht wirklich ins Auge sehen wollen/können.


----------



## Treymoure (13. Februar 2009)

Klasse aufgeschrieben... an sich ist es auch soweit meine Denkweise...

nur was etwas außer acht fällt bei dem ganzen:

viele die rumflames tun das auch nicht zwingend weil WoW wirklich "so scheiße ist" sondern einfach weil sie krampfhaft gründe suchen was schlecht zu machen.

Ich selbst hab direkt nach Release angefangen und klar sehne ich mich nach einigen SAchen von früer zurück... deshalb würde mir aber im TRaum nicht einfallen WoW jetzt ls schlecht dastehen zu lassen...

ich spiele nicht mehr (zumindest kein WoW) derzeit (kann sich ja irgendwann mal wieder ändern) - ABER ich hab aufgehört, weil es für mich an sich den Reiz verloren hat nicht weil das Spiel schlechter wurde - ganz im Gegenteil...

nur geht's vielen so, dass der anfängliche Hype einfach vorbei ist (wie bei mir auch) - und nun suchen sie krampfhaft nach Ausreden warum sie aufhören wollen/müssen.

Ich finde die Arbeit von Schneesturm weiterhin gut (na ja nciht alles aber das meiste) und kann auch jetzt noch echt nur zu der Leistung gratulieren - weil egal wie viele Leute whine-Treads erstellen... spielen tun sie doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> also MUSS die Arbeit die sie machen ja irgendwo auf dem richtigen Weg sein


----------



## topdiver (13. Februar 2009)

ROFL

Infantiles Blabla und ein vor Verallgemeinerungen strotzender Inhalt.
Mit Deinen 16 Jahren hast Du, und natürlich nur Du, den Durchblick und erklärst uns hier mal die Welt.
Überlege mal bitte was Du da von Dir gibst. 

Warum viele Spieler derzeit unzufrieden sind ?
Weil der Hersteller dieses Spieles leider alles auf Sandkasten-Niveau gebracht hat.
Darum empfinden viele die Classic-Zeiten als herausfordernder. Damals gab es auch noch etwas
andere Umgangsformen, keine Arena und keine Abhärtung.

Heute haben Erfolge keinen Wert mehr, weil alles zu leicht zu erreichen ist.
Das ist der wahre Grund, warum viele Spieler demotiviert sind.

zum Thema PvP:
Warst Du in der letzten Zeit mal auf dem BG oder hast Open-PvP gemacht ?
Kann eigentlich nicht sein, sonst wäre Dir aufgefallen, wie sehr die Klassen-Balance aus dem Ruder
gelaufen ist. Darüber beklagen sich auch wirkliche PvP-Freaks. Und ich rede hier sicher nicht von irgendwelchen WASD-Nappln.
Und außerhalb der Arena kommt es doch nun wirklich nicht mehr auf Skill an. Von dem taktischen Grundverständnis, welches man bei
WS, AB, AV und EoS haben sollte, rede ich mal lieber nicht.


----------



## Sorzzara (13. Februar 2009)

Ich versuche das so einfach verständlich zu machen wie nur irgend möglich, damit es auch wirklich der letzte Depp noch kapiert:

Spieler die Zeit und Lust hatten, einen schönen Teil ihrer Tageszeit neben Job, Kind, Studium etc. in WoW zu investieren um auch in WoW Classic Naxxramas und AQ40 auf Farmstatus gehabt zu haben: 10% der Spieler

Spieler für die es in WoW Classic schon ein Erlebnis war, einen Wipefreien UBRS Run zu machen, und die ZG bis zum 4ten Boss Clear hatten: 90% der Spieler.


Um es für die Nasen hier im Forum verständlich zu machen: Blizzard ist vollkommen egal, ob jemand Prol33t Gamer ist, oder sich ne halbe Stunde am Tag einloggt...solange er brav seine Monatliche Gebühr zahlt. Um in WoW Classic was zu erreichen, musste man eine UNMENGE Zeit in das Spiel investieren, was für viele Leute ein Grund war, eben NICHT den Endcontent zu sehen, und zu Accountauflösungen aus Frustration führte. Dass Blizzard dieser Entwicklung entgegenwirkte war...

...ERSTENS nicht die Schuld von Whinern, sonder logischer Überlegungen der Blizzard Geschäftsleitung und begann ZWEITENS schon lange vor TBC mit der Einführung der T0,5 Sets und der Itemvergabe über Tokens.


Um die Worte des TEs ein wenig abzuändern: Ich lehne mich zurück und genieße wie die Flamer sich ihr Spiel unnötigerweise schlechtreden und sich gegenseitig die Schuld Grundlos zuschieben, weil sie nciht nachdenken =)


----------



## JohnnyNRW (13. Februar 2009)

Es ist und bleibt das übliche Grundproblem. Wo mehrere Millionen Menschen sind, gibt es x verschiedene Wünsche, Meinungen und Ansichten.

Scheissegal ob Classic besser oder schlechter war, es liegt im Auge des Betrachters. WOW spaltet sich in 3 Gruppen. Die hardcore Raider, die es lieben, wochenlang an einem Boss zu whipen und ihren Erfolg darin sehen, eben diesen dann endlich looten zu dürfen.

Dann diejenigen, die um 18h von der Arbeit kommen und mal schnell ein oder zwei Inis clearen wollen und dennoch episch sein wollen.

Und zu guterletzt die Gruppe von Spielern, denen es egal ist und eh mehr alleine machen als mit anderen.

Was soll Blizzard also jetzt machen? 

Es jedem Recht zu machen ist zu teuer, zu personalaufwendig und zu zeitintensiv.

Also stellt man sich auf die Seite, die am größten ist. Und das sind nunmal die Hobbyspieler, die nach der Arbeit oder am WE n bissl spielen möchten, ohne in dem Spiel zu versacken.

Darüber zu philosophieren, ob Classic besser war als heute, ist genauso sinnlos wie darüber zu streiten, ob die Farbe Rot schöner ist als Grün.


----------



## NoFlame (13. Februar 2009)

Zinic schrieb:


> Langsam wurde der Umgangston unfreundlicher und wer t6 hatte war nicht ein Vorbild o.ä sondern ein Arbeitsloser spast!
> 
> Im PvE war der Endcontent vorallem SW sehr schwierig was zu weitern flame Threads führte..



bin ich nicht deiner meinung t6 hatten sehr viele und swp war bis muru easy mode... wer das nich schafte war entweder nicht eingespielt oder einfach scheis raidsetup.

sicherlich gibt es immer wieder neider auf andere die zb. oh der rogue hat beide warglaves so ein freak etc... er hatte halt droppluck und evtl genug dkp etc... und jetz? wayne is halt so


----------



## Impostor (13. Februar 2009)

Stonies schrieb:


> Genau DAS isses au was mich stört. Alles wird nur noch zusammengezogen und weggebombt. Nun hat schon fast jede Klasse cc und dann wird gar kein cc gebraucht O.o




meine Theorie dazu ist eher, das alle die sich daran stören entweder nie einen Tank gespielt haben oder noch nie mit nem Palatank unterwegs waren
da wurde immer alles zusammengezogen und weggenuked

Und natürlich sind die Jammerer selbst schuld, deren Vorgänger hat man ja genau das zu verdanken
Das Problem ist nur das jede Form von Kritik in deren Rauschen untergeht die das Spiel auch verbessern könnte

z.B. die Epicse, was wird doch gejammert das die so leicht zu bekommen wären und die doch Blau sein müssten blabla
und wegen dem gewhine über die Schriftfarbe, als ob davon das T8,5 alleine Statuspunkte verliehren würde oder man natürlich nicht erkennen kann das der eine S3 statt T6 anhatte, neee, das steht ja nur dran, alle Farbenblind und Analphabeten?

Die Jammerer sollen endlich aufhören, kündigen, schaun das andere auch nur mit Wasser kochen


----------



## colorfulstan (13. Februar 2009)

> Im 2n2 Zeigte sich der wirkliche Skill und wenn man nach ein paar Games sich auf 1300 wiederfand war man natürlich nicht selber Schuld sondern natürlich waren die Gegnerklassen OP !



Öhm...nein!

Skill zeigt sich frühestens im 3on3, weils im 2on2 einfach kombos gibt, die mit geschätzten 80% der anderen Klassenkombos unbeatable sind...Wundert mich aber nicht dass sowas von einem Schurken kommt :-/

Im ganzen find ich das Topic ziemlich lächerlich z.B. hier:


> Das Epic fliegen war auch das einzige was man damals noch farmen musste und trozdem haben viele Spieler Probleme damit 5k g zu farmen..


und jetzt sind die farmbeträge bei 5k-20K, was will uns dieses Beispiel also sagen frage ich mich?
oder was soll uns solch ein Kommentar sagen?


> Bei den meisten war ab ZA schluss und BT / SSC / TK usw.. waren für euch noch unerreichbar smile.gif



und überhaupt? Euch,euch euch...welcher Elitegruppe gehörst du denn an die sich so großartig von der Masse abhebt? Aber dennoch sprichst du in deinem ersten Satz von "Wir" als diejenigen dies versaut haben?


> Ich werde es euch jetzt langsam erklären warum wir eigendlich Mist gebaut haben und nicht Blizzard !



besser nicht ganz so spät posten und noch 1-2 mal durchlesen vielleicht? :>


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (13. Februar 2009)

Größtenteils signed 

Nur eines: Content zu leicht? Aha, deswegen haben auch die meisten Casualgilden maximal AK, Satharion ohne Adds und Naxx clear im 10er, im 25er allenthalben AK/Satharion ohne Adds. 
SO easy ist das alles noch lange nicht, und ich belächle die Gilden dies net clear haben auch nicht, denn die bilden die breite Masse der Spieler


----------



## Darkblood-666 (13. Februar 2009)

Ich kann dem TE zwar grösstenteils zustimmen aber: Ihr,  euch usw.. Du steckst da was in Schubladen und übersiehst eine Sache: Die Spieler die damals gemeckert haben sind nicht zwangsläufig die selben die Heute Meckern und zufriedene Spieler sind weniger in Foren um Mimimimi-threads zu erstellen. Das sind dann die, die eigentlich nur gelangweilt sind oder informationen Suchen und über 95% der Treads im Forum nur Kommentarlos schmunzeln oder sich an den Kopf packen.


----------



## Crash_hunter (13. Februar 2009)

ja bc war irgendwie besser als wotlk stimme dir zu...


----------



## Blooddrainer (13. Februar 2009)

topdiver schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> ...
> den Durchblick und erklärst uns hier mal die Welt.
> ...



Welche Welt? Die Welt der Kriegskunst?

Sorry konnts mir nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (13. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass da jemand nicht seit Classiczeiten dabei ist und dennoch sein Maul weit aufreissen muss. ^^
Man musste zu Classiczeiten ganz sicher nicht ein 24/7 Stunden Spieler sein. Das ganze war einfach noch etwas anspruchsvoller als heute.
Wenn ich heute Naxx gehe dauert das auch einige Stunden, bis die Ini Clear ist. Der einzige Unterrschied, es ist keine Herausforderung mehr. 

Ich kam nie weiter als nach BWL zu Classiczeiten, aber ich raidete niemals 4 Stunden am Stück. Das reden einfach alle den Leuten nach, die keine Ahnung haben. 

Aber wie ich schonmal gesagt habe, mich wundert es nicht, dass die meisten die Classiczeiten flamen und WotLK so super finden.
Denn heute schafft es halt wirklich jeder Depp seine Epics zu bekommen, ohne gross etwas dafür leisten zu müssen. 
Darum wird heute aber auch immer nach dem Dps gefragt von irgendwelchen Leuten die sich total toll fühlen, weil sie mehr Epics haben, als ein frischer 80er.

Von so einem Blödsinn wurde man früher immerhin auch verschohnt. Weil dort halt noch nicht standart war, dass jeder nur Epics an sich kleben hatte.
Aber heute gehts den Leuten echt nur noch um irgendwelche Lila Pixel. 

Und was das PvP anbelangt, das wurde auch nur immer schlimmer.
Früher als es die Ränge noch gab, war der Aufwand für die Items etwas gleich wie in BWL. Dafür konnte man sie dann aber auch prima zum raiden brauchen. Da gab es so einen Dreck wie Abhärtung zum Glück noch nicht.
Heute leecht man sich etwas Ehre zusammen und holt sich dann seine Rüstung. Aber auch hier wundert es mich nicht, dass die mehrheut der Spieler das total genial findet.

Naja kann man wohl nix machen.


----------



## Crav3n (13. Februar 2009)

Das mitm Durchblick über wir lieber noch einmal, wer behauptet Naxxramas sei schwerer als MC heutezutage hat für mich keinen Durchblick oder war niemals dort. 

Naxxramas ist einfach nur : Grp pullen / ae fertig. 
Molten Core: CC , kluges pullen, Fokustargets kein stupies AE und movement. 

Aber in gewissen Punkten hast du sicherlich recht, vorallem das auch die Spieler Schuld dran sind, aber nicht nur, das WoW so geworden ist, aber wie schon in allen anderen Threads bleibt zu sagen:

WotLK steht am Anfang und entwickelt sich noch, was nicht ist kann noch werden. Auch ich sag gerne Naxx ist zu einfach, aber wie schon erwähnt es gibt genug Achievements zu den Raidinstanzen an denen man sich versuchen kann und einwenig mehr abverlangen.


----------



## Twista (13. Februar 2009)

Balace war damals noch schlechter wie heute?
In welcher Welt lebst du eigentlich. Schon mal davon gehört das Eulen kranken Damage fahren können und ein ganzes Arsenal an Support haben?

Im 2on2 zeigt sich der wahre Skill? 
-> Möp


----------



## Marienkaefer (13. Februar 2009)

Ganz ehrlich....
Mir gehen diese Leute die meinen "früher war alles besser" echt schon am Arsch!
Was wollen die damit sagen? "Ich bin ein Pro, ich spiel schon 4 Jahre", oder wie?!?!?!
Ich spiel zwar keine 4 Jahre, aber ich kannte WoW auch schon davor und mir gefallen auch die Classic Instanzen und Raids.
Mitn Addon bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden... Leichter als BC ist es schon .. aber ich bring euch mal ein neues Wort bei: WARTEN
Hat bei BC bestimmt auch bisschen gedauert....


----------



## siberian (13. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube viele (ich eingeschlossen) trauern den WOW Classic Zeiten nach, weil die Community damals einfach um Welten besser war. WOW Classic Gameplay will, glaube ich, niemand wirklich zurück. "Wer Bedarf hat, tippt 1 in den Chat" hehe so war es in den ersten Inis die ich damals gemacht habe, als es noch nicht mal die Gier/Bedarf Buttons gab, beim Looten.


----------



## Hubautz (13. Februar 2009)

Zinic schrieb:


> Ich finde es erstaunlich wie ich mit meinen recht jungen 16 Jahren mehr Durchblick habe als manche anderen...  die schon ein paar Jahre mehr am Buckel haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wiederum finde es erstaunlich, wie man die Arroganz bzw. Naivität besitzen kann, so etwas zu schreiben. 



Zinic schrieb:


> Ich werde es euch jetzt langsam erklären warum wir eigendlich Mist gebaut haben und nicht Blizzard !



Ja aber bitte ganz langsam, wir werden es sonst nicht verstehen.
Abgesehen davon,  dass du im weiteren Leben mit so einer Einleitung in den seltensten Fällen die Zuhörer auf deine Seite ziehen wirst (nur mal so als Tipp), weiterhin ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass du unterm Strich deinen ganzen Text offensichtlich hauptsächlich deshalb verbrochen hast, um zu zeigen was du für eine coole Sau bist, bist du ja genau einer von der Sorte, die ich so richtig mag.
Du bist 16 und hast Classic WoW gespielt? Also vor mindestens 3 Jahren? Also mit 12 oder 13? Und dann einen Schurken? Lass mich raten es war ein Nachtelf. 

Selbst wenn dein Sermon hier und da ein Fünkchen Wahrheit enthält und den ein oder anderen Punkt, der zumindest diskussionswürdig ist, wirst du mit dieser „Ey ich habvoll den Plan und ihr nicht“- Mentalität nicht weit kommen - Nicht mal in diesem Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: an deiner Rechtschreibung solltest du tatsächlich arbeiten.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Februar 2009)

naja 

Auch wenn einiges stimmt. anderes wieder sehr verallgemeinert ist und ich staune, dass du mit 12 (heute 16 - 4 Jahre WoW) genug Zeit hattest pvp 12 zu werden, steht aber auch nicht ein Wort in diesem Thread, welches nicht schon in den 123546 anderen Threads allein in der letzten Woche zu dem Thema  restlos durchgekaut wurde.

(ui schööner langer Satz!)


----------



## Lord Gama (13. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich schon lese, dass Jemand mit 16 Jahren behauptet er habe den Durchblick und die meisten Anderen nicht, kommt mir mein noch nicht verzehrtes Frühstück hoch. 

Die Sache mit Classic ist doch die, dass man viele Veränderungen wollte, die auch gebracht wurden und 90% Zufrieden gestellt haben. 

Das mitm Realmpool haben sich die Spieler gewünscht und auch bekommen.

Ich persönlich jedoch kenne Niemanden der sich gewünscht hat, dass man die 40er Raids abschafft! Wir wollten alle mehr Content, aber nicht wenn das den Verlust der 40er kostet. 

Klar, man kann nicht alles Jedem recht machen, aber man versucht es zumindest. Klar sind wir mit Schuld, aber wenn sich Blizz auch auf Wünsche von 12 Jährigen konzentriert, dann solltest du versuchen, die Schuld nicht im Spieler zu sehen ;-)


----------



## Deligor (13. Februar 2009)

Tja...wie sag ichs am Besten...

Ich find schonmal, dass du grundsätzlich nicht so unrecht hast...sicher ist das Verhalten von uns WoW-Spielern mit Schuld an den Änderungen am Spiel. Allerdings liegt diese Verantwortung sicher nicht alleine an uns sondern auch an Blizzard, denn immerhin muss ja irgendwer Wotlk programmiert haben. Blizzard ist einfach so hinter dem Geld der WoWler her, dass es nur verständlich ist sich nach der Mehrheit der Spieler zu richten. Eigendlich ein normales, wirtschaftliches Konzept. Würde Blizzard weniger nach dem Geld gehen, wäre WoW vielleicht immernoch das, was manche so vermissen.
Versteht mich nicht falsch...mir persönlich gefällt Wotlk sehr gut und in meinen Augen hat Blizzard da super Arbeit geleistet...oder muss ich jetzt sagen wir haben super Arbeit geleistet? Wenn nur unsere Flames an den Änderungen Schuld sind dann frag ich mich natürlich, warum ich für etwas woran ich ja mitgearbeitet hab, ja sogar an der Entwicklung selber die Verantwortung trage knapp 13 €  pro Monat löhnen darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Hoffe mal der ironische Teil kam an)

Noch eine kleine Sache...in der Überschrift beziehst du dich noch mit in die "Schuld" ein...im Thread selber stellst du es allerdings teilweise so dar, als ob du der Einzige bist, der nen Plan von der Materie hat und somit das Recht hat uns anderen Spielern zu sagen was sie falsch gemacht haben...das kommt irgendwie seltsam rüber oder?

Fast so als hättest du dich nie in WoW geärgert sondern hättest eben den vollen Durchblick gehabt...auch wenn du das nicht so meinen solltest sieht es für mich so aus und daher werde ich dazu auch kurz etwas sagen: Ich wette (auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es jetzt zig Leute gibt die das Gegenteil behaupten), dass es nicht einen WoW-Spieler gibt, der sich nicht mal über irgendetwas am Spielinhalt geärgert hat...also wirst du auch schon deine schwachen Momente gehabt haben.
Sich dann als Erklärbär hinzustellen und dem Rest der Spieler sagen zu wollen wo der Hase langläuft ist also irgendwie unangeracht...gerade weil es mit Sicherheit mehr als genug Leute gibt die wissen, dass Blizzard (wenn auch nur des Geldes wegen) auf die Mehrheit reagiert.
Solltest du das nicht so gemeint haben, dann solltest du es eventuell anders ausdrücken, denn so kommt es mir persönlich ein wenig zu arrogant rüber (Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung...Andere sehen das mit sicherheit nicht so.)

Fazit: Wir sind zu einem großen Anteil Schuld an den Veränderungen...den Rest der Schuld trägt allerdings Blizzards       Wirtschaftssinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Del


----------



## scheiwalker (13. Februar 2009)

das problem is eig. nur das es vieeeel einfacher is was zu flamen als etwas zu loben...
deshalb, einfach stfu^^


----------



## Trombor (13. Februar 2009)

siberian schrieb:


> Ich glaube viele (ich eingeschlossen) trauern den WOW Classic Zeiten nach, weil die Community damals einfach um Welten besser war. WOW Classic Gameplay will, glaube ich, niemand wirklich zurück. "Wer Bedarf hat, tippt 1 in den Chat" hehe so war es in den ersten Inis die ich damals gemacht habe, als es noch nicht mal die Gier/Bedarf Buttons gab, beim Looten.




sehr schön geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .."die Community damals einfach um Welten besser war" vieleicht nicht
um welten besser aber freundlicher..

Ich spiel seit der Beta .. Es gibt manchem was ich nachtrauere
(crossroads?) und über manches bin ich froh was sich verändert hat. So komm ich wenigstens dazu einem hobby  neben job familie nachzugehen ohne zuviel stunden /tage zu investieren.


----------



## Shelong (13. Februar 2009)

Ach leute... da rutscht mir doch immer wieder ein lächeln ins Gesicht wenn ich mir das alles hier durchlese.

Alleine schon "Warum wir selber Schuld sind"... und dann rutschst du dauernd in die 2te Person. Kleiner Tip an den Poster: Wenn du das nächste mal so eine geniale Idee hast, warum alles schief läuft und wer dran schuld ist, dann schreib sie dir auf, schlaf ne Nacht drüber und verfass so ein Thema zu einer Zeit in man noch gerade denken kann. 

Weisst was das schlimme ist? Im Prinzip hast du Recht... aber man kann es ganz kurz zusammen fassen: "In WoW ist der Kunde König"
Wenn man diesen Satz im Auge behält und den Rest drumrum beiseite packt, dann hat man nen ziemlich großen Haufen von Sachen, die hier im Forum schon alle geschrieben stehen.

Kein MMO hat es bisher geschafft eine so weitreichende Entwicklung zu beschreiten, wie World of WarCraft es getan hat. Und eben genau wegen dieser "Evolution" ist Blizzard damit so erfolgreich. 
Ich war schon immer ein Fan von MMOs, angefangen mit Browsergames wie IceWars oder Mechwars oder ...-Wars und wie sie halt alle hießen. Als Neocron damals als Beta erschien war ich am start, und als es dann als vollversion raus kam hab ich es gekauft. Ich habe mir die Beta von HDO angeschaut... wenn auch nicht auf meinem eigenen Rechner. Habe 2 Monate Warhammer Online gespielt. Und im Moment spiel ich neben WoW noch die Beta von Battleforge... glaubt mir einfach eins... World of WarCraft hat masstäbe gesetzt und diese werden mit jedem Patch noch vorran getrieben.


----------



## toryz (13. Februar 2009)

Mhm, weiß gar nicht was alle haben, es gibt Gilden bzw. Raids die sich immer noch an den einfachsten Naxxbossen die Zähne ausbeißen. Wer natürlich jeden Tag alle Heros abfarmt, jede Woche alle IDs ausnutzt und halbwegs mit seinem Char umgehen kann brauch sich irgendwann nicht mehr wundern das die Bosse in Naxx fallen wie die Fliegen.

Von dem her find ich den Post gar nicht mal so verkehrt allerdings sorgt der Satz:



> Ich finde es erstaunlich wie ich mit meinen recht jungen 16 Jahren mehr Durchblick habe als manche anderen... die schon ein paar Jahre mehr am Buckel haben



...für einen Abzug in der B-Note. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iaido (13. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> naja
> 
> Auch wenn einiges stimmt. anderes wieder sehr verallgemeinert ist und ich staune, dass du mit 12 (heute 16 - 4 Jahre WoW) genug Zeit hattest pvp 12 zu werden, steht aber auch nicht ein Wort in diesem Thread, welches nicht schon in den 123546 anderen Threads allein in der letzten Woche zu dem Thema  restlos durchgekaut wurde.
> 
> (ui schööner langer Satz!)



Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht zu vergessen Rang 12 und MC clearen..... schon heftig, denn ich glauben wenn ich die Schule mit 12 verlassen hätte würde ich solch ordentlich Threads nicht verfassen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist nicht böse gemeint. Hast ja nicht ganz unrecht mit dem was du da schreibst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (13. Februar 2009)

Früher war alles besser? Ja klar da hatten wir einen Kaiser und einen Herren aus Östereich....

/Ironie aus

Ich spiele seit BC so ca 1 Jahr und muß sagen es hat sich seit dem viel geändert manches zum Guten und manches zum Schlechten.
Aber Blizz muß was richtig machen ich denke mal das die Millionen Spieler die WoW zocken nicht irren.Aber Blizz ,als ein selbständiges Unternehmen ,muß was tun um neue Spieler zu bekommen und die "alten Hasen" bei Laune zu halten.Und da kommt es immer wieder vor das dem einem oder anderen die Änderungen nicht gefallen!

Ich denke mal es so das die Patches die kommen nicht von allen getestet werden können und es immer wieder zu Schwierigkeiten kommen kann ,aber bis zum Release eines Patches kann man nicht alles ändern.

Bestes Beispiel ist doch der neue 3.1 Patch.Dort werden wieder ein Haufen Änderungen der Klassen erfolgen ,ich halte mich mal an den Jäger:

Größte Änderung ist die Muni für den Jäger(soll ja keine mehr geben) ,OMG was mußte ich da lesen "keine Muni mehr ist nicht die Realität" und so was in der Art ,oki ich dacht ist ein Fantasy-Game.Aber nach dem 2 Tage später Blizz gesagt hat das das erst später kommen wird gings richtig los ,da kammen die Mages zu Wort "wir auch sowas haben wollen(Seelensplitter) stapelbar und keine Tasche mehr dafür".Ich frage mich im Ernst was soll das?Nun wird mal eine Klasse nach 4 Jahren etwas mehr verändert und schon sind andere beleidigt obwohl sie den Patch nochnicht mal instaliert haben...aber ich schweife ab


Blizz tut nicht anderes als wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben und dazu gehören auch Veränderungen egal ob nun von der Com gefordert oder eigene Ideen.
Und ich finde es tut dem Game gut ,nur weil man neue Skills usw dazubekommt kann man nicht sagen alles ist schlecht ,man muß sich halt an das Neue gewöhnen.Also andere Rota etc.
Und warum sollte Blizz nicht das lvln vereinfachen und jedem (auch Gelegenheitsspieler)die Chance geben die Raids und Ini´s durchzuspielen?


----------



## TAYLAN (13. Februar 2009)

Trombor schrieb:


> sehr schön geschrieben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



JaJa die Alten Zeiten war das noch schön wo sich Horde und Alianz vor Crossroads getroffen haben um sich gegenseitig zu plätten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldria (13. Februar 2009)

Immer und immer wieder lese ich jetzt das geflame zwischen "Früher war alles besser, heute ist alles zu leicht" und den Leuten, die sagen "Gott sei Dank ist WOW einfacher geworden".
Ein hin und her, auf das sich schlicht keine befriedigende Lösung finden lassen wird. Ich habe "damals" einen Jäger mit viel Liebe groß gezogen und war unendlich stolz, als ich das erste Mal, damals noch Medium equipt, Kara betreten durfte. Ja, man hatte mich mitgenommen, um mir mal das zu zeigen, was für mich eigentlich noch unerreichbar war. Kurz danach habe ich aus RL gründen WOW an den Nagel gehängt. Als sich mein Privatleben wieder geglättet hatte, gab es schon das neue „Wrath of the Lich King“. Ein Grund für mich, nochmal die Luft des virtuellen Lebens schnuppern zu wollen. Also Addon gekauft, WOW neuinstalliert und gemeinsam mit meinem Mann einen neuen Charakter begonnen. Ein Mage und ein Holy Priest auf dem Weg nach oben.
Viele Dinge die ich noch von früher kannte, hatten sich geändert. Das erste Mal Kara mit dem neuen Charakter war, ich will sagen, ernüchternd. Schwierigkeiten - keine. Spaß am Spiel? Jede Menge. Ich bekomme jeden Tag Möglichkeit, meinen Priester auszutesten, zu verbessern und meine Spielweise zu optimieren. Mittlerweile halte ich mich sogar schon für einen erträglichen Heiler, der in der Lage ist, eine Gruppe sicher durch eine Ini zu bringen. Für mich bedeutet Spaß am Spiel nämlich auch, meine Klasse zu beherrschen. Sicher, von 0-70 ging relativ schnell. Viele Quests, viele Inis durchlaufen und oft an der Suche nach Gruppe gescheitert. Wie oft kam die Aussage: Ich kenne da einen 80er - der zieht uns eben schnell hier durch. Nein, nein und nochmal nein. Ich möchte nicht von irgendwem durch eine Ini gezogen werden.  Hänge ich eben noch ne Stunde für die  Suche nach Gruppe dran  und kann nachher sagen, ich habe es geschafft. Wo bleibt denn der Spaß, wenn andere mir die Arbeit wegnehmen? Mittlerweile ist meine Priesterin auf Stufe 74. Wir lassen es ruhig angehen, versuchen alle Quests abzuschließen und stellen fest, dass auch Nordend mit Liebe kreiert worden ist. Man denke da nur an Lebronski (NPC – der heulende Fjord) und seinen Teppich (THE BIG LEBOWSKI winkt hier mit ‘nem riesigen Zaunpfahl), der bei uns für riesige Lacher gesorgt hat. Auch Questtexte sind oftmals mehr als unterhaltsam und sind es auf jeden Fall wert, gelesen zu werden.
Inhaltlich ist WOW einfacher geworden. Das mag wohl stimmen. Und für manch einen Spieler mag damit eine Herausforderung verloren gegangen sein. Für andere wiederum eröffnet sich jetzt erstmals die Gelegenheit, wirklich viel von der wunderschön gestalteten Welt zu sehen. Welchen Weg also einschlagen? Als Mensch der im Berufsleben steht, versuche ich diese Fragestellung mit offenen Augen zu betrachten. Blizzard möchte Geld mit dem Spiel verdienen. Um dies zu erreichen, sollte WOW möglichst vielen Menschen Spielspaß bereiten und sie möglichst lange bei Laune halten. Ich finde daran auch absolut nichts Verwerfliches. Zumal letztlich alle Benutzer  das gleiche Geld für den gleichen Spielinhalt bezahlen. Warum sollte ein Teil nur einem elitären Rest zur Verfügung stehen? Wenn ich irgendwann einmal, alles entdeckt, erforscht, gesehen und gehört habe und dann feststelle, mir ist das Spiel zu langweilig geworden, kündige ich meinen Account. Simple Sache, einfacher Knopfdruck und ich weiß aus Erfahrung, es tut gar nicht  so weh &#61514;. Bis dahin kann ich aber noch sehr viel Zeit in WOW verbringen, schließlich braucht meine schnell gelevelte Priesterin noch jede Menge Ruf für viele tolle Rezepte. Die bringen mich zwar Level- oder skilltechnisch nicht weiter, aber ist es nicht schön, ein richtig volles Rezeptbuch in den Händen zu halten?Und die vielen Erfolge, die noch auf mich warten. Und überhaupt – erstmal 80 werden...


----------



## LouisVanGeest (13. Februar 2009)

wir jammern und jammern..... jammern und jammern.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber dennoch lieben wir dieses spiel.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkgaara (13. Februar 2009)

hallo?
was heißt hier "Schurken waren halbgötter"?
Das sind sie heute immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkgaara (13. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Früher war alles besser? Ja klar da hatten wir einen Kaiser und einen Herren aus Östereich....
> 
> /Ironie aus



So ein Vergleich ist echt unpassend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (13. Februar 2009)

Jammern würde ich das nicht nennen Blizz kann nunmal es nicht allen recht machen ,ist in der freien Wirtschaft auch so und die Welt verändert sich auch.

@Kaldria

Ich gebe dir völlig Recht ,wer nicht mehr spielen mag (zb wegen RL oder eben den Änderungen)kann seinen Account ja einfrieren haben wir auch gemacht ,ist wirklich nur ein Klick^^


----------



## Cradle01 (13. Februar 2009)

Darkgaara schrieb:


> So ein Vergleich ist echt unpassend...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein finde ich net ,wer noch eine Oma oder ein Opa aus der Zeit hat hat Diesen Spruch oft genug gehört. und ich habe ja keine Namen genannt^^


----------



## Maugaran (13. Februar 2009)

Zinic schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja ich kann deine Meinung nicht teilen.

ich hab mir früher keinen leichteren Content gewünscht.
Ich fande es auch in Ordnung 3 Wochen 24/7 die Furbogs zu hauen nur um mal auf Ehrfürhtig das Pet auszuprobieren.
Ich fand auch nach 40x MC immer noch gefallen dran mal reinzugehen und dann danach BWL zu machen.
Nax habe ich kaum was gesehen was ich nicht schlimm finde weil wir es einfach nicht verdient hatten es zu sehen da wir nicht gut genug waren!

Auch das Rang 14 PVP fand ich ok so wies ist.
Man ist durch die Landschaft geritten und boa auf einmal war dort ein Oberster Kriegsfürst!!1 das war schon was besonderes.

Man hat aufgeregt verfolgt wie Death n Taxes Naxramas gemeistert haben. und versucht selber mal einen Blick reinzuwerfen.

Nach ewigen Farmen wurde dann endlich AQ geöffent und es war ein Hammerevent... die Instanzen waren super und AQ40 war damals für uns einen echte Herausvorderung die es erst ab Sunwell wieder gab.

Ich bin nach über 40 MC und ca 20 BWL Runs noch mit nur 4 T1 Teilen und 2 T2 Teilen rumgerannt und mich hat es nicht gestört! Die vorfreude auf das eventuell nächste Items war so groß das es egal war wann es kam. 

Als ich meinen T1 Helm bekommen habe bin ich ausgerastet vor Freude! 

Gibts das heute noch ? NEIN


----------



## Visssion (13. Februar 2009)

Ja es stimmt schon, wenn der content zu schwer is whinen die leute rum, wenn er zu leicht ist ebenso. 

Manchen kann mans einfach nicht recht machen.

Ich spiel jetzt seit release und bin immer noch zufrieden und hab spaß am game!! (war schon immer nen pveler)


----------



## Scabandari (13. Februar 2009)

Impostor schrieb:


> meine Theorie dazu ist eher, das alle die sich daran stören entweder nie einen Tank gespielt haben oder noch nie mit nem Palatank unterwegs waren
> da wurde immer alles zusammengezogen und weggenuked


So siehts aus. Das fokussen war eigentlich doch nur notwendig, weil die anderen Tanks nicht die Möglichkeit hatten, mehrere Mobs so zuverlässig zu binden und genug Aggro auf allen aufzubauen. 
Aber auch Palas konnten nicht immer wahllos alle Mobs zusammenziehen und tanken. Deshalb vermute ich schon, dass bei den Raid-Inis, die noch kommen werden auch wieder cc unabdingbar sein wird.

Also abwarten, bisher haben wir die fetten Raid-Inis doch noch gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## Grados (13. Februar 2009)

Finde das Ganze nicht schlecht dargestellt. Finde aber, das Problem ist, das nur dem gehör geschenkt wird, der flamt. Das ist das große Problem. Man kann es halt nicht jedem Recht machen. Der eine will das, der andere wieder was anderes. Mittelwege gehören gefunden.

Also derzeit war die beste Zeit die BC Zeit. Classic hat man vergessen können, den wer wollte schon 6 Tage die Woche für paar Stunden am Tag raiden? BC war schon eher erreichbarer, obwohl es auch nicht so einfach war. Kann mich noch gut erinnern. Mein größter Wunsch war mal BT von innen zu sehen und den Kampf um Berg Hyjal hautnah mitzuerleben und wenn es nur ein einziges mal war. Danach hab ich mich beworben und wurde zum Proberaid aufgenommen. Ich war so stolz auf mich, das ich das geschafft habe und mir war anfangs egal ob ich die Proberaid bestanden habe oder nicht, da mein Hauptziel damit mal erreicht war (natürlich hab ich mein Bestes gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). In WotLK sieht das Ganze schon etwas anders aus und zwar "bis jetzt". Leute, ihr dürft nicht vergessen, das wir noch am Anfang von WotLK sind. schwierigere Schlachtzüge werden folgen, da bin ich mir sicher. Finde es auch absolut ok, das jeder die Chance auf Schlachtzüge anfangs bekommt und dann wird sich später die Spreu von dem Weizen trennen (heisst das so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und es werden wieder die Zeiten kommen, wo wirkliche Leistung zählt.

Soviel zu meiner bescheidenen Meinung

cu der in Erinnerung schwälgende Grados


----------



## Todeshieb (13. Februar 2009)

Meine Rede: PvP hat WoW kaputt gemacht. Blizz versucht auf 2 Hochzeiten zu tanzen, die prinzipell nicht miteinander vereinbar sind. Dass dann ein "ungerechtes" Balancing dabei herauskommt ist die logische Folge.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (13. Februar 2009)

Maugaran schrieb:


> naja ich kann deine Meinung nicht teilen.
> 
> ich hab mir früher keinen leichteren Content gewünscht.
> Ich fande es auch in Ordnung 3 Wochen 24/7 die Furbogs zu hauen nur um mal auf Ehrfürhtig das Pet auszuprobieren.
> ...




Besser kann man das nicht beschreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Februar 2009)

Visssion schrieb:


> Ja es stimmt schon, wenn der content zu schwer is whinen die leute rum, wenn er zu leicht ist ebenso.
> 
> Manchen kann mans einfach nicht recht machen.


Das sind wohl kaum die selben whine-Gruppen die Du da gerade in einen Topf schmeißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Grados schrieb:


> Finde das Ganze nicht schlecht dargestellt. Finde aber, das Problem ist, das nur dem gehör geschenkt wird, der flamt. Das ist das große Problem. Man kann es halt nicht jedem Recht machen. Der eine will das, der andere wieder was anderes. Mittelwege gehören gefunden.


Nicht schlecht dargestellt? Ziemlich einseitig dargestellt, würde ich sagen.




Zinic schrieb:


> Ich finde es erstaunlich wie ich mit meinen recht jungen 16 Jahren mehr Durchblick habe als manche anderen...  die schon ein paar Jahre mehr am Buckel haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der erste Lacher des Tages... danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber eigentlich ist es auch wieder nur ein Fred zum altbekannten Thema :
*"WoW ist geil - Nein es geht Bergab - WoW wird nie untergehen - Sowas von am krepieren ist es - Ach Du hast doch keine Ahnung - ...willst Du mir als Fanboy erzählen - Spiels net wenns Dir nich gefällt - Laß das mal meine Sorge sein - piss dich, n00b...mimimi"*
Diesmal aus der Sicht des Pro-WoW-Durchblickers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der den 11.499.999 anderen Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erklärt warum die Welt so ist wie sie ist weil sie es scheinbar nicht checken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Herzlichsten Glühwurm zum nächsten unnötigen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nichts gegen so ein Thema an sich, aber wie andere Freds schon gezeigt haben kann es zu dem Thema keine vernünftige Pro/Contra-Diskussion geben... zumindest nicht hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mollari (13. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es eher interessant wie dreist die Community mittlerweile geworden ist. Es gibt mehr als genug Spiele(macher) die sich überhaupt nicht darum kümmern was die Spieler wollen. Entweder man spielt es und ist zufrieden oder man hört einfach auf. 

Blizzard hingegen lässt sich sehr viel sagen und versucht so vieles im Sinne der Spieler zu verändern und trotzdem bekommen sie fast immer nur negatives Feedback. 

Ich frage mich warum die Leute nicht einfach aufhören die alles so blöd finden. Es gibt doch mittlerweile genug Alternativen. Oder ist die Sucht zu groß und deshalb wird lieber endlos gemotzt und gepienst obwohl am Ende doch nicht das dabei rauskommt was man sich gewünscht hat? 

Ich weiß es nicht, Fakt ist dass das Spiel sich nunmal kontinuierlich weiterentwickelt. Wer nicht flexibel genug ist sich daran anzupassen hat wohl nicht nur im Spiel ein Problem.


----------



## Gnap (13. Februar 2009)

Zinic schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gz du hast den sinn des cashualgamings erkannt... reife leistung soetwas mit 16 jahren zu erkennen und dann son dummen thread zu eröffnen *applaus applaus applaus*


----------



## Weldras (13. Februar 2009)

Grossen Respekt an dich ! Endlich mal was richtig gutes und kluges im Forum ! Ich finde deinen Beitrag trifft vieles.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe eigentlich genau die gleiche Meinung was das PvP betrifft wie du.

greez


----------



## Rainaar (13. Februar 2009)

Tja, jedem den Contend zugänglich zu machen ist eine Medallie mit zwei Seiten. 

WOW lebt stark vom Reiz sich zu verbessern. Fällt dieser Reiz weg, was natürlich zuerst die "Pro" Spieler bemerken kann es schnell langweilig werden.

Aber auch der Casual kommt dort hin, es dauert nur länger. Und dann wird auch ihm langweilig. Ebenso als würde er den Endcontend nicht sehen können aus Gründen der Schwierigkeit,/Anspruchs.

Wie ich zudiesem Thema stehe, habe ich ja schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben. 

Aber man könnte auch mal darüber nachdenken, ob man nicht z.B. neue Berufe einführt und die Berufe allgemein aufwertet. 
Eventuell auch Berufe, die man erst auf der Höchststufe erlernen kann als 3 Beruf und mit epischen Questreihen verbunden sind. 

Sowas ist auch Contend und zwar End-Contend. Würde neben dem Raiden auch noch Möglichkeiten bescheren.

zurück zum eigentlichen Thema :

Da ich erst 1 Jahr spiele, kann und möchte ich mir kein Urteil erlauben was nun genau Sache ist.

Allerdings gebe ich für eventuelle Falschentwicklungen beiden Seiten die Schuld. Die Gemeinschaft ist nicht in der Lage oder willens, sich konstruktiv zu äußern und Blizzard hat auch keine Leute, die in *Zusammenarbeit* mit der Spielergemeinschaft versuchen neues zu entwickeln.

Ein echter Dialog zwschen Blizz und Spielern würde wohl einiges verbessern können. Ich meine sowas gibt es bei HdR. ( weiss nicht ganz genau )

Grüsse

Rainaar


----------



## Dreidan (13. Februar 2009)

Mal zu dem Thema 40 Spieler Instanzen.

Nur weil damals 40 Spieler für einen Schlachtzug wie Onyxia, MC, BWL etc gebraucht wurden heisst das noch lange nicht, dass es damals herausfordernder war an seine Epix zu kommen als zu BC Zeiten in SSC, BT und so weiter. Ich selbst hatte zu Classic Zeiten mit meinen Holy Priester MC, BWL, AQ40 und einige Flügel von Naxx clear und es ging mir immer verdammt auf die Nerven, wenn man auf irgend einen Heiler oder Tank warten mustte, weil der in 4 Stunden Raid mal eben 20 Minuten afk ging und man einfach ohne den NICHT anfangen konnte. Ich habe die Abschaffung der 40 Raids genau aus diesem Grund sehr stark befürwortet. Blizz hat die BC Raids mit 25 Spielern sehr gut und herausfordernd gestaltet und die Warterei auf Leute wurde tatsächlich weniger. 

Die Neugestaltung der Instanzen zu BC und WotLK (weniger Trash, mehr Bosskampf) finde ich soweit auch sehr gut. Dazu könnten die Bosskämpfe allerdings doch nur einen kleinen Tick herausfordernder sein. Hier klar ausgenommen sind die Kämpfe gegen General Bjarngrim, Loken und Großmagistrix Telestra. Diese drei bringen, zumindest auf heroisch, doch schon hin und wieder eine lernresistente Randomgruppe zu Fall.

Auch die Änderung des Schlachtfeld- und Ehre Systems hat mehr Vor- als Nachteile.
Was hat dir dein Rang 14 denn gebracht wenn du trotz der 10k Leben im PvP von jedem T2,5 equipten PvE Raider umgebolzt wurdest. Ich denke da hättest du schon gewaltig dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut. Die Einführung von Abhärtung auf den PvP Sets hatte einige positive Seiten. Bessere Trennung von PvE und PvP, Stoffis bekamen im PvP bessere Karten gegen Nahkämpfer und länger dauernde Kämpfe in denen man alle seine Trümpfe ausspielen konnte/musste um einen Gegner zu besiegen.

Der einzige große Nachteil den ich hier sehe ist, dass das Ganken anderer Spieler auf PvP Servern stark zugenommen hatte. Es gab immer genug Leute, die zum Beispiel in Nagrand in 3er oder 5er Gruppen, voll PvP equipt, auf questende PvE Spieler losgegangen sind um in den Wartezeiten munter gratis Ehre zu sammeln. Da konnte man selbst mit 10 Leuten seiner PvE Gilde in T6 Sets nichts ausrichten. 

Ich rede hier allerdings nur von Abhärtung, und nicht über die Klassenbalance. Das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.

Das wars erstmal von mir.


----------



## R33p3r (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo 

Also ich spiele WoW mit pausen nun schon 3 jahre und finde es im Moment richtig toll gemacht es ist spannend hochzuleveln (ausser bis 60 oder 70) und wer ein durschmarsch bis 80 macht ist selber schuld und braucht nicht meggern ^^

ich selber habe 14 tage gebraucht bis ich 80 war hab mir alles angeschaut und den neuen content " erlebt" als dann der rest der gilde 80 wurde und wir mit naxx angefangen haben war es nicht unbedingt schwer sondern nach 1-5 wipes saß dann auch der letzte encounter und danach war es farmstatus da unsere gilde auch schon classic und BC geraidet hat passte natürlich auch das gameplay ..... für viele " casuals " ist es natürlich super das naxx auch auf 25er random basis funktionieren kann...

alles in allem kann ich sagen das Naxx mit Kara vergleichbar ist und man darf bei dem vergleich nicht vergessen das die item entwertung natürlich nicht so massiv war wie von Classic zu BC ... man konnte naxx locker mit T6 clearn was bei Kara mit T3 ja schon schwierig wurde....

das viele anfangen zu meckern und sich unterfordert fühlen ist auch verständlich aber jung hey wir raiden nur 2 mal die woche danach hast du 5 Tage RealLife mach was draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil diese alles ist so scheisse flamer die 24/7 in dala rumstehn und nix machen aber uch null gear haben nerven einfach nur noch -.- und die leute die alles erreicht haben im derzeitigen conten die gehn off und geniessen mal die zeit im RL weil man bruacht ja nicht mehr farmen wie ne sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne geniesst doch einfach unser MMO habt spaß dran wenns euch net passt ESC --> Spiel Verlassen 

So long 
See us @ patch 3.1


----------



## Gronn (13. Februar 2009)

Ach ja ich erinner mich noch wie mein Opa vor ca 10 Jahren zu mir sagt früher war alles besser und ja heute sage ich auch früher war alles besser und in 100 Jahren werden die Menschen auch sagen ja früher war alles besser. Das war vor 2000 Jahren so und das wird auch noch in 1000 Jahren so sein.


----------



## Primus Pilus (13. Februar 2009)

Kamos schrieb:


> Denn heute schafft es halt wirklich jeder Depp seine Epics zu bekommen, ohne gross etwas dafür leisten zu müssen.



Hallo,

wenn man das Wort "Depp" in etwas übertragenem und nicht ganz so bösem Sinne anwendet, kann ich das unterschreiben.

Ich bin seit 2 Jahren dabei und kann meine Klasse(n) spielen. Da ich nicht sonderlich ehrgeizig bin, hats in BC nur noch für einige Hero-Instanzen und mal Karazhan gereicht... würde ich mich mehr auf meinem Main (aktuell Deff-Tank) konzentrieren, wäre weit mehr drin gewesen, aber naja... ich bin halt ein kleiner Twink-Süchtling...

Aber auf was ich hinauswill... wenn ich jetzt sehe, daß einige Wochen nach Addon-Release Leute aus meinem weiteren Bekanntenkreis, die bis vor einigen Monaten übertrieben gesagt, nicht mal Maus und Tastatur auseinanderhalten konnten, mit 80 und Voll-Episch in Dalaran herumstehen, mache ich mir schon so meine Gedanken... 

Und das "Problem" ist, einige von denen können bis heute nicht richtig spielen... da ist z.B. eine Jägerin dabei, die war zu BC-Zeiten bereits Voll-Episch ausgerüstet (ist durch Zufall in ein Raid-Gilde gerutscht und wurde überall mitgeschleift) und ist dann aber beim Farmen in Nagrand an den ganz normalen Grollhufen in einer Stunde geschätzte 12 mal verreckt... (selbst beobachtet von mir und einem Freund)... da kann ich mir es gut vorstellen, daß einige Leute sich etwas veralbert vorkommen, wenn solche Leute wie in meinem Beispiel dann innerhalb weniger Wochen 80 und wieder "Episch" sind...

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## astrozombie (13. Februar 2009)

Der TE hat recht *unterschreib*


----------



## Lysk (13. Februar 2009)

Mir fällt dazu immer nur ein:

Früher was alles Besser, auch das Schlechte...

WOW heute ist Anders als früher, ob einem das Anders gefällt liegt im Auge des Betrachters,
Wer immer nur zurückblickt und den alten Zeiten nachtrauert, dessen Fokus wird den heutigen Dingen nie die Beachtung schenken.


----------



## Turismo (13. Februar 2009)

woher willst du eig wissen das du nen "durchblick" hast?


----------



## R33p3r (13. Februar 2009)

und dazu das jeder " depp " das schafft heute epics zu bekommen naja nicht jeder depp schafft naxx25er -.- 

und die wow encounter sind seit release gleich zu schaffen wenn nicht liegt es nur an 

1. Spieler Fehler 

2. Equip reicht net 

3. Umwelteinflüsse discos etc

sollte von den 3 sachen nix zutreffen schafft man alle raid encounter .... egal ob SW BT SSC NAXX etc

das sie heute einfacher sind liegt einfach daran, dass WoW zu einem wirklichen "mass" MMO geworden ist was man mit knapp 12 mio spielern wohl auch nachvollziehen kann das blizzard diese auch beschäftigen / halten / und nicht verlieren will und der anteil an skilligen spielern ist in dem punkt so gering das es nicht anders ging als die encounter zu entschärfen sodass alles 3 punkte zutreffen können und der boss trotzdem liegt ^^

allerdings gibt es auch so viel neben den raid encountern zu entdecken sodass es auch auf dauer spaß machen kann und heute hat ja auch jeder min 1 - 3 twinks die müssen auch equipped werden und 3.1 steht auch vor der tür also langweilig wird es in dem punkt nie ^^


----------



## DerMavgier (13. Februar 2009)

vorweg erstmal: sehr guter post. kein gewine und eine gerechte persönliche meinung. endlich mal!!

so:

ich stimme voll und ganz zu. ich war zwar nicht von anfang an dabei(nen halbes jahr nach release war cih erst dabei) habe aber classic wow ncoh mit bekommen. ich bin fast total zufrieden mit wotlk, da ich es früher wirklich zu happig fand für mich mit den 40mann raids und bossen. allerdings vermisse ich das gefühl, dass "echte" helden in in wow rumlaufen. ich weis noch wie ich früher immer die t3-träger bewundert habe und wirklich dieses da steht ein (rpg-)held.
die jetzigen raids sind  gut so. jeder kann rein, jeder kann die bosse bezwingen, allerdings finde ich es schade das es nicht mehr richtig schwere raids gibt wie damals naxx. meiner meinung nach ist der einzige negativew punkt in wow derzeit, dass die heroraids nicht wirklich schwer sind. ich fänd es sehr gut wenn die 10mann variante für jeder man wäre und die 25 für die wirklich guten spieler, die trainieren und übern!


----------



## Mungamau (13. Februar 2009)

Zinic,
dein Thread ist echt toll gemacht, stimme mit dir auch überein. Besser hätte ich es auch nicht schreiben können.

Das, was mich hier stört, ist:
Dass die *Flamer* hier *rumheulen*, da sie etwas besseres sein wollen als du. Dieser Thread sollte doch nur *aufklären*, was gerade in WoW passiert! Deshalb heult nicht hier rum, sondert macht nen Thread mit _"Heulende Buffeduser über WoW"_ auf. Die Flames gehen echt auf die Nerven!


----------



## wlfbck (13. Februar 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> wenn ich jeders mal so was lesen tuhe , könnte ich vor  lachen heulen , jeder beschwert sich das WoW mal so richtig hart ist und nun ist es zu easy ohman kommt mal klar . wenn es euch nicht passt hört auf zu spielen und sucht euch ein anders ONLINE game . welches THEMA kommt als nächste Oo
> 
> 
> mich stört es nicht wenn meine Freunde vor BC naxx clear hatten , so ist es mit BT und co. da ich mein eigenden WEG laufe . ich halte von den großen RAID INIs nicht .
> ...



den TE-Post zu lesen bevor man schreibt, wäre hilfreich gewesen.

edit: @Der Mavgier:
Wenn dir zZ ne herausforderung fehlt, probier mal Sarth+3 im 10er oder 25er^^


----------



## SixtenF (13. Februar 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Mich stört nur, dass CC beim LichKing total überflüssig geworden ist, Bann, Stun, Sheep und co wurde von den meisten Spielern auf die "PVP-Bars" verschoben und in Instanzen heißt es nur noch AE.



war vorher auch schon so wenn der tank gut war


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Februar 2009)

@TE:
Ich würde das nicht mal nach Fakten sondern ehr nach Gefühl bewerten.
Bei WoW Classic war WoW einfach anders vom "Feeling" her imho! Was viel besondereres als heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M.A.U.L. (13. Februar 2009)

Also das ist der GRÖßTE quatsch den ich jeh gelesen hab...und ich hab schon so einiges gelesen.
Bitte wein hier nich so rum.


----------



## mister.G (13. Februar 2009)

Maugaran schrieb:


> Ich bin nach über 40 MC und ca 20 BWL Runs noch mit nur 4 T1 Teilen und 2 T2 Teilen rumgerannt und mich hat es nicht gestört! Die vorfreude auf das eventuell nächste Items war so groß das es egal war wann es kam.
> 
> Als ich meinen T1 Helm bekommen habe bin ich ausgerastet vor Freude!
> 
> Gibts das heute noch ? NEIN



Natürlich gibt es das heute noch. Du zockst halt einfach nur schon so lange, das es für dich nichts besonderes mehr ist. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht das der Content schlechter ist.


----------



## Nightwraith (13. Februar 2009)

Die immer noch steigende Zahl an Accounts gibt Blizzard alles im allen doch Recht..so falsch können sie es also nicht gemacht haben, da geb ich dem TE recht.


----------



## NightZ (13. Februar 2009)

pvp ? skill ? 9 k instant pyro 5k arkan schlag 6k verstümmeln das in 3 sekunden ahhh ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (13. Februar 2009)

Zinic schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ab hier hab ich aufgehört mit Lesen... Ich kenne Menschen die selbstverliebt sind, ihre Darstellung für die einzig richtige halten etc. 

Und ich glaube nach dem Satz zu urteilen, bist du so einer... Meistens regen mich solche Leute nur auf, daher meide ich sie insofern es geht.

Vielleicht solltest du deine Argumentation anders einleiten, aufjeden Fall ist: "Hört mir mal zu, denn ich hab den Durchblick." für völlig daneben.
Andere vom gleichen Schlag, sind der Meinung dass sie bei DSDS sich zum Deppen der Nation machen müssen, weil sie selbst der Meinung sind, sie hätten ne Spitzen Stimme und den Durchblick. 

So long... Deine Einleitung hat mir definitiv das weiter lesen madig gemacht.


----------



## Pusillin (13. Februar 2009)

Zinic schrieb:


> *** ***



classik:
glaube du kennst die situation nicht genau:
meine motivation classik zu spielen ist folgende:
ich habe den content nie erlebt und würde gerne die atmosphäre alles etc mitbekommen!
Jeder hatte seine rolle, priester waren heiler, krieger tanks, dudus dafür im pvp sehr gut, da vielseitig,
heute achtet blizz nur noch auf ZAHLEN: sprich: 
das dps jeder klasse soll gleichsein, dabei wird gar nicht darauf geachtet, dass priester zb stoff tragen, 
viel mit dots arbeiten (trash geht VIEL langsamer) =keinen instant schaden (palas hauen mom nen mob in 2 sec um, schamis krittten 10k)
keine stuns haben undkeinen silence haben (außer sie investieren viel talente und dann sind die stuns silence auch nicht besser als andere)
und fast keine schutzmöglichkeiten haben (schild ftw -.-)

das sind die gründe wieso ich classik spielen will, blizz packt das balancing falsch an!


@ pvp:
sorry aber ich muss dir sagen, dass du nicht behaupten kannst ,
dass du über die situatio bescheid weist, wenn du nur nen schurken gespielt hast.
schonmal daran gedacht dass die stoffies die du imer abfarmst auch mal ne chance wollen???
ich will die situation auch nicht beurteilen,da ich auch nur die opferroll die priests kenne,
aber du solltesst es auch nicht machen.

l


----------



## Nikoxus (13. Februar 2009)

Der Nächste der noch ein Full Quote macht wird von mir gemeldet -.-
btt: Ich finde du hast recht Zinic wir sind wirklich alle selber schuld.
Ich hab nen Hexer und mich regt es zwar schon auf wenn ich zum beispiel im PvP von den Schurken gebasht werde doch ich schrei net wie die kiddys durch die Foren: Neäd epixxxx and Nurf Churken oder was immer die da so tolles eintippen.


----------



## Annovella (13. Februar 2009)

Zinic schrieb:


> Balance war damals noch schlimmer als heute.
> 
> 3min Skillungen waren am längeren hebel und Schurken waren sowieso Halbgötter!



Schurken waren Halbgötter? Hab gehört, dass alle Klassen halbgötter waren, solange der Spieler, der am Pc sitzt was drauf hatte. Dabei war es egal ob es sich um einen Meleeshami, Hexer, Magier oder sonstiges handelt. Krieger waren eh stärker als Schurken und mit einem Heiler im Rücken quasi unbesiegbar.

Du fandest, dass die Balance damals schlimmer war als heute?! Heutzutage, wo "einheitlichkeit"(das Wort kommt doch aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg..) herschen soll, kann man das Balance ehr vergessen. Blizzard zerstört Dinge, die schon seit Jahren anhalten. Sinnlose änderungen an den Klassen, die damals immer gut funktionierten.
Kommen wir nocheinmal auf die Einheitlichkeit zurück. Damals hatte jede Klasse seine Aufgaben: Paladine/Druiden waren super ASSISTER, Magier und Schurken waren CCler, Hexer z.b. DDs.
Nun sieht es so aus: Jeder möchtegernproskiller Vergelter Pala will oben im Dmg sein, aber wieso? Wieso meinen  Vergelter-Paladine(als Beispiel) jetzt, dass sie Krieger ohne Wut sind und ungedingt #1 im Dmg Meter sein müssen? Ich denke, ungefähr 90% aller ASSISTKLASSEN-Spieler denken, sie müssen erster im DMG sein, obwohl sie dafür gar nicht geschaffen sind. So, nun gab es genau aus diesem Grund viele Weinthreads, in denen die Spieler so sein wollten wie alle anderen Klassen, aber ihre Grundfähigkeiten nicht verlernen wollten. Es ging nie ums eigendliche, sondern nur immer ums "ich will auch so stark sein wie der !!11*cry*". Nun kann jede Klasse AoE, jede Klasse wie SHAMI/PALA(lol) kann CroudControl. Sämtliche Klassenaufgaben verschwinden im Niemandsland. Nun möchte ich ein Tipp an Blizzard bringen:
Bitte - wenn ihr, bzw. 80% aller Spieler - also die ganzen unfähigen möchtegern Profis, die kein Plan haben - unbedingt BALANCE und in den ESPORT einsteigen wollt, dann LÖSCHT alle KLASSEN/RASSEN und entwickelt EINE KLASSE/RASSE, die man spielen kann, mehr nicht! 

Zu den anderen 20 %... ungefähr 10% der Spieler, die was drauf und Grips haben, spielen schon lange nichtmehr, da WoW nurnoch sinnfreier Mist ist. 10% der Spieler(sowie ich) spielen abundzu noch WoW und erhoffen sich, endlich wieder das WoW spielen zu koennen wie man es sonst kannte, Twinken nurnoch oder machen PvE.

Dieser von mir hier beschriebene Text ist unumstritten und man kann keinerlei Kontraargumentation bringen. Wer zu den 20% zählt, weiss es.


----------



## Triptonight (13. Februar 2009)

Wie viel Prozent der wowler heulen eigendlich rum?
und die die früher rumgeheult haben? sind es die selben die jetzt auch rumheulen?
ich kenne keine Spieler die rumheulen, habe in der Gilde nie rumheulen gehört und
heule selber nie rum.

Rumheiler sind eine Minderheit und trotzdem wird so viel über sie geschrieben.
Es kommt sogar so weit das ich mal etwas über dieses Thema schreibe oh oh oh.


----------



## Fearforfun (13. Februar 2009)

Naja der dauernde meinugs umschwung in den Flames könnte daran liegen das leute die zufrieden sind in der regel nix sagen


----------



## szell (13. Februar 2009)

@ Te
viele dinge in deinem Tread hast du gut beobachtet und ich sehe es genauso oder ähnlich.
Ich weis auch nicht wie viele Leute hier bereits ihren zwielichtsbezwinger geholt haben(Ich gehöre nciht dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und damit (in meinen Augen) erst die Kompetenz erworben haben das Spiel als zu leicht zu beurteilen.
Und so möchte Blizzard es auch weiterhin machen,was ich persönlich sehr cool finde weil man quasi selbst für den Spielanspruch sorgt und nicht in eine ecke gepresst wird.

Mir machts einfach Spass,und ich war bis jetzt von classic weg über die ganze Zeit über mal mehr und mal weniger aktiv in WoW.

Ich denke auch das es vielen Leuten einfach mal guttun würde eine Pause zu machen oder sich was anderes zu suchen-wenn der Spass verschwindet kann die ganze Geschichte auch nur zu Frust werden.


Greez


----------



## MadRedCap (13. Februar 2009)

Deine Message in Ehren, aber was glaubst du bringt dir das, sie HIER zu vertreten? Buffed.de ist nicht der Hauptumschlagsplatz der Kommunikation der WoW-Community, dass sind immer noch die Offiziellen Foren von Blizzard. Ausserdem gehe ich der Annahme nach, dass von 100 WoW-Spielern 30 gerade mal in die Foren schauen. Die restlichen 70 gehen online oder offline und spielen.

Und der erste bzw. zweite Satz ist echt der Hammer... mit 16 behaupten, Durchblick zu haben... Sorry, aber für mich bist du nur ein Schulkind auf dem Egotrip, dass das Problem zwar am Rande erkennt, aber weder konstruktiv damit umgeht noch in irgendeiner Weise einen gescheiten Verbesserungsvorschlag vorlegt. 

Und ich sage es gern wieder: In einem PvP-Spiel, in dem es Skills mit den Zusätzen: '...besteht die Chance...' oder '...tritt manchmal der Effekt...' gibt, ist keine Balance möglich. 
Für PvE gibt es keine Balance, weil es schließlich Spezifikationen geben soll. Spezifikationen =/= Balance. Jeder ist in seinem Teilgebiet besser als der Andere.


Aber ansonsten nur ein Riesenhaufen Mimimimimi eines Jugendlich, dass die Gesellschaft an seiner Miserie beschuldigt.


----------



## Todeshieb (13. Februar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Zu den anderen 20 %... ungefähr 10% der Spieler, die was drauf und Grips haben, spielen schon lange nichtmehr, da WoW nurnoch sinnfreier Mist ist. 10% der Spieler(sowie ich) spielen abundzu noch WoW und erhoffen sich, endlich wieder das WoW spielen zu koennen wie man es sonst kannte, Twinken nurnoch oder machen PvE.
> Dieser von mir hier beschriebene Text ist unumstritten und man kann keinerlei Kontraargumentation bringen. Wer zu den 20% zählt, weiss es.



Großes LOOOL von mir. Du bist einfach der/die Geilste!! Gz für den schwachsinnigsten Text seit langem. Selbstbeweihräucherung ist einfach gaaanz arm.


----------



## Fusssi (13. Februar 2009)

Ich stimme nicht komplett zu aber im Groben was die Schuld der Spieler angeht!

Und über unsere pseudoproskilltypen hier im Forum kann man sich nur kaputt lachen oh man was für nen Müll Ihr redet, seit Ihr im RL aus so drauf?
Erinnert mich an meinen Schwiegervater der glaubt auch den Durchblick zu haben und redet nur Müll!




Maugaran schrieb:


> ....ich hab mir früher keinen leichteren Content gewünscht.
> Ich fande es auch in Ordnung 3 Wochen 24/7 die Furbogs zu hauen nur um mal auf Ehrfürhtig ......


Also is es doch so das man nur als Alg4-empfänger pro sein darf oder was. Wochen lang stumpf immer die gleichen Mobs kloppen für ein Item!?!??! Klasse



			
				Annovella schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den anderen 20 %... ungefähr 10% der Spieler, die was drauf und Grips haben, spielen schon lange nichtmehr


Also 1. Du glaubst klüger zu sein als andere? Was machen die anderen 90% die Grips haben? Du verstehst den Sinn deiner eigenen zweideutigen Sätze nicht das sagt mir Alles!
Und 2. Wenn es dann so geschrieben hättest wie es warscheinlich meinst: Woher willst Du das wissen Umfrage + IQ-Test gemacht?
Normale Leute die Grips haben und nich mehr wollen kündigen Ihren Acc und gut, ohne in irgendwelchen Foren zu prollen wie geil sie wären und wie sch.... WoW und Blizz wären.

Am besten gefallen mir die Oberpros die sagen: Ich werde es Blizz zeigen ich kündige meinen WoWAcc und geh zu D3.
LoL xD selfowned sag ich da nur.


----------



## risto (13. Februar 2009)

> warheit


Es schreibt sich Wahrheit, da es von der Bedingung "wahr" abhängt. nicht vom gebeugten "sein".


----------



## Grimmzahn (13. Februar 2009)

Zinic schrieb:


> Ich finde es erstaunlich wie ich mit meinen recht jungen 16 Jahren mehr Durchblick habe als manche anderen...



Schon falsch!


----------



## wass'n? (13. Februar 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:
			
		

> Leider muss ich dem TE in vielen (wenn nicht sogar allen) Dingen recht geben. Er/Sie "wagt" aufzuschreiben, was nach mir wahrscheinlich wieder alle/viele als "Schwachsinn" abtun, weil sie der Wahrheit (und dazu gehört "SELBSTKRITIK") nicht wirklich ins Auge sehen wollen/können.


/sign


----------



## wass'n? (13. Februar 2009)

risto schrieb:
			
		

> Es schreibt sich Wahrheit, da es von der Bedingung "wahr" abhängt. nicht vom gebeugten "sein".


Im Klugscheißen hast du sicher ne 1 im Zeugnis.


----------



## Priest@PVP (13. Februar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen, muß man nicht. Die meisten deiner Argumente sind auch schlichtweg nur einseitig bedacht.
> 
> Blizzard trägt genauso Mitschuld. Die hätten ja nicht auf die Spieler hören brauchen und alles beim alten lassen.
> 
> ...




lol da isse wieder die  " BÖSES KAPITALISTISCHES BLIZZARD " Antwort !

so long !


----------



## mckayser (13. Februar 2009)

Dein ganzer Beitrag ist totaler Müll allein schon daher weil Du im ersten Satz behauptest, wie viel Durchblick Du hast. Dadurch wird der ganze Text zur Farce.

Greetz, MC Kayser


----------



## Marnir (13. Februar 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Mich stört nur, dass CC beim LichKing total überflüssig geworden ist, Bann, Stun, Sheep und co wurde von den meisten Spielern auf die "PVP-Bars" verschoben und in Instanzen heißt es nur noch AE.




ja das mit der cc stimmt schon iwie.... aber nunja... wenn ich an die 70er heroic inis denke finde ich, dass man da in der regel zu viel cc brauchte (vor allem tdm hero). ich hatte als hexer nicht selten probleme ne gruppe zu finden, weil meistens mages und schurken vorrang hatten.


----------



## chiaxoxo (13. Februar 2009)

wow du hast aber nen durchblick mit deinen 16 jahren!!!

bitte teile deine utopische intelligenz mit mir


----------



## Pereace2010 (13. Februar 2009)

topdiver schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> Infantiles Blabla und ein vor Verallgemeinerungen strotzender Inhalt.
> Mit Deinen 16 Jahren hast Du, und natürlich nur Du, den Durchblick und erklärst uns hier mal die Welt.
> ...



Ich gehe mal ganz stark davon aus, das du den Text des TE's nur überflogen hast. Weil der Mist den du brabbelst hat überhaupt nichts mit dem Thread zu tun aber hey ^^ bevor man garnichts sagt labert man lieber plöde daher.

BTT: ICh habe zwar keine Classic Zeiten erlebt, aber BC habe ich gespielt und nun auch WOTLK. Klar hat sich das Spiel verändert und du lieber TE hast recht. Zu BC Zeiten habe ich nur Rumgewhine gelesen, jetzt lese ich nur rumgewhine. Kann man nichts gegen machen. 

Anscheinend gibt es so Leute die nie zufrieden sind ^^ erst isses zu schwer und alles OP dann ist alles zu leicht und nicht Balanced. Einfach lesen, grinsen und fertig.

So long Traugott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (13. Februar 2009)

Ich finde der TE hat recht...erst flamen leute dass es zu schwer ist und jetzt flamen leute dass es zu leicht ist...wenns euch nicht passt dann macht sartharion mit 3 Drachen und Naxx hero mit allen erfolgen.. ( ja jetzt kommen irgendwelche möchtegern pro gamer die meinen, dass sie sartharion +3 drachen auf hero mit 12 1/2 leuten machen... meine gilde hat den content clear und sartharion mit 2 drachen down und wir sind eig alle gut equippt..whipen trotzdem an 3 drachen^^)


----------



## Psychopatrix (13. Februar 2009)

Finde den Beitrag recht unterhaltsam ..

allerdings gibt es schon klassen die eindeutig zu viel vorteile haben ;-)
Ich nehme mir das recht raus das zu behaupten .. habe jede klasse bis auf Priester auf 70 gespielt .. und da gibt es schon krasse sachen ^^


----------



## Gnap (13. Februar 2009)

die leute die geflamt haben es sei zu schwer sind jetzt die jehnigen die in heros rumwipen und sich freuen das sie mit jeder naxxid 2-3 neue bosse legen. die leute die schon seit classic "intensiv" spielen haben sicher nicht rumgeweint das bt zu schwer war, da die instanz einfach nach 4-5 ids gecleart war und danach einfach nur abgefarmt werden musste. nachdem man das dann  4-5 monate machen konnte und dann endlich nach sw rein konnte war dies das erste mal eine eche herrausvorderung welche aber auch zu meistern war! und dann bekommen solche leute nen naxx vorgesetzt welches in id eins 10ner und 25ger clear war! sry aber die leute die geweint haben das wow zu schwer ist sind jetzt sicher nicht die leute die weinen das es zu leicht ist!


----------



## Ragmo (13. Februar 2009)

wer classic (und heut eigentlich imemrnoch) raidet nur wegen gear tut mir leid


----------



## iggeblackmoore (13. Februar 2009)

Mh genau das selbe habe ich schonmal in einem anderen thread gelesen und wenn ich das so lese, lese ich nur negatives über wow, wieso spielt ihr es, wenn es nur negatives gibt?

Ich fand Bc schlecht classic geil und wotlk mittelmäßig. Zu Bc habe ich auch aufgehört zu spielen und es war auch besser so, die ganze welt hat mir nicht gefallen.
Und die, die nur sagen bc ist besser als wotlk sind nur möchtegern nostalgiker die zu bc angefangen haben und auch endlich mal sagen können, früher war alles besser.

/edit: Und ich wette mit euch, dass wenn irgendwann mal der Malestrom oder die South seas oder wie sie heißen mögen rauskommt, wird man sagen, in Wotlk war alles besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leonce2 (13. Februar 2009)

Hi,
das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach ein völlig anderes. 
Blizzard fährt seit einiger Zeit mit WoW einen gründlichen Strategiewechsel hin zu PvP
und hauptsächlich Arena. Sie wollen aus WoW eine Sportart machen. Aufwändiger PvE-Content , anspruchsvolle Berufe, Besonderheiten in den Klassen usw. sind da nicht mehr gefragt. Zur Not sollen die User halt aus purer Langer Weile in die Arena getrieben werden. Durch die ganzen Mega-Nervs der letzten Zeit sollen auch Nicht-PvP Spielern der Einstieg in die Arena möglich gemacht werden, ohne nach wenigen Sekunden schon tot zu sein. Ob der Richtungswechsel dem Spiel auf Dauer gut tut, wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber gefragt wird da keiner. Irgendwelche Entwickler träumen wohl schon von Matches im TV usw.
Diese knallharte Gangart von Blizzard polarisiert natürlich die WoW-Gemeinschaft, was hier in den Foren gut zu beobachten ist. Ich für meinen Teil hab das Spiel jetzt von der Festplatte gelöscht , obwohl noch zwei Monate bezahlt sind. Diesen Weg gehe ich nicht mehr mit


----------



## youngceaser (13. Februar 2009)

/sign 
DU GOTT 

PVP 
- balance ist umöglich (Wc3 jedes Volk hat seine stärken und schwächen)
- ich glaube in 4 Jahren WoW war jede klasse mal op
- jeder hat angst gegner (Ich als jäger liebe frische 80er Warris mit kaum trefferwertung und 2 2händern Skorpidstich drauf und mein pet macht die fertig/ dk´s habe ich keine chance kann machen was ich will verliere zu 90% (10% sind die leute welche mit 80 mit weniger als 10k life rumrennen, und JA DIE GIBTS)


----------



## Rangekiller (13. Februar 2009)

tjoa es ist nunmal so das das was in den foren geschrieben wird vllt 10% der community ausmacht und jede 10% haben vielleicht andre interessen
WOW kann nicht perfekt sein das sich 10 mio spieler freuen


----------



## Jahmaydoh (13. Februar 2009)

"Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob ein Halbidiot die volle Wahrheit oder ein Vollidiot die halbe Wahrheit sagt."
In beiden Fällen disqualifiziert sich der TE selbst indem er behauptet als einziger den Durchblick zu haben.


----------



## Madone (13. Februar 2009)

"bevolkt" made my day =9
Das ist echt ein lustiger Verschreiber.

Also ich stelle fest: Du bist 16, es gibt seit 2 Jahren BC und du hast davor ja auch in Klassik einiges gerockt.
D.h. Du hast spätestens mit 13 angefangen WoW zu spielen. Ich denke, du hast auch mehr Zeit in das Spiel gesteckt also so mancher Casual. 

Ich mag eigentlich mich nicht mit den privaten Hintergründen von Spielern auseinandersetzen, aber ich 
frag dich mal, ob du nicht durch das recht viele Spielen deine Kindheit ein wenig vernachlässigst?

Schließlich ist das eine der besten Zeiten im Leben, ob man da so viel in ein PC Spiel investieren sollte, 
ist für mich fraglich.

Zum Thema kann ich nur sagen, dass ich die Erfolge klasse finde und das Leveln auch wesentlich besser.
Hab mal Klassik gespielt, aber dort mit 56 aufgehört, weil ich es einfach irdgendwie fad fand und das Leveln auch so lange gedauert hat.
Find auch die kürzeren Instanzen usw viel besser, da man auch mal mit weniger Zeit in eine Instanz gehen kann.


----------



## Stefge (13. Februar 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ja bc war irgendwie besser als wotlk stimme dir zu...


Muss ich auch zu stimmen bis jetzt was ich so von wotlk gesehen habe


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Februar 2009)

Stefge schrieb:


> > ja bc war irgendwie besser als wotlk stimme dir zu...
> 
> 
> Muss ich auch zu stimmen bis jetzt was ich so von wotlk gesehen habe


Nicht unbedingt was Story, Aussehen und einigen wenigen Neuerungen (Phasing) angeht, aber vom spielerischen war es deutlich besser.


----------



## Tramadol (13. Februar 2009)

Pvp system war anfangs extremst krass, man musste immer besser sein als andre auf dem realm und seinen rang zu erreichen da gabs richtige ehre battles, war zwar ziemlich krass auf nen rang zu kommen, aber dafür war pvp noch anspruchsvoller bzw das grund niveau der pvpler war auch einfach höher weils vielen zu doof war ^^ 
Inzwischen isses halt echt extremst anspruchslos im normalen pvp und arena is mal alles andere als Balanced bestimmte skillungen und bestimmte klassen sind einfach von vorneherein im vorteil (natürlich gibts auch bei jeder klasse gimps die trotzdem grotten schlecht spielen)

Also pvp haben sie eindeutig versaut !

Pve finde ich den weg ok, klar für den hardcore power gamer der echt nichts andres zu tun hat isses zu lahm aber das is eben nicht die masse, die power gilden haben schon alles clear die "langsameren" gilden sind wohl meistens bei satha mit drachen bzw maly, 3.1 is jetzt in naher aussicht also isses denk ich schon ok wie sie geplant haben...

Und ja "wir" sind selber schuld wobei wir eben die Masse an wow spieler ist, und die Masse in classic und bc eben doch sehr frustriert war vom vielen aufwand und dem schwierigkeitsgrad etc


----------



## Stefge (13. Februar 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Muss ich auch zu stimmen bis jetzt was ich so von wotlk gesehen habe
> 
> Nicht unbedingt was Story, Aussehen und einigen wenigen Neuerungen (Phasing) angeht, aber vom spielerischen war es deutlich besser.


naja ich finde die herrausforderung in wotlk fehlt das feeling in inis(rede nur von raids) war besser die bosse waren schwerer das fand ich an bc eig. nur gut und dort war equip noch wichtiger als jetzt


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Februar 2009)

Außerdem waren den Klassen noch wesentlich deutlicher verschiedene Rollen zugewiesen, da mußte man sich schon bei der Erstellung des Chars Gedanken machen, in welche Richtung man gehen will. Das war alles noch nicht so ein Einheitsbrei wie jetzt.


----------



## -RD- (13. Februar 2009)

Nun, letztendlich hat es seinen Grund, warum es "WoW Classic" nicht mehr gibt. Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen und will Geld verdienen. Wenn die Masse der WoW-Spieler eben mittlerweile aus Feierabend-Zockern besteht, dann wird Blizzard den Content auf eben diese Masse ausrichten. Und genau das ist geschehen. Blizzard sorgt dafür, dass DIE Leute, die am meisten Accounts/Geld in die Kassen bringen, auch am meisten Spass haben.

Wer sich also in WoW wohlfühlt, der spielt weiter. Wem es jetzt nicht mehr gefällt, weil alles ach so leicht geworden ist und man nur noch 1 statt 4 Stunden für dies oder jenes braucht, dem steht es frei, sich ein anderes Spiel zu suchen. WoW ist keine verpflichtende Dienstleistung sondern ein freies Angebot.

Love it, or leave it.

PS: ...und wie man sich hier über den Inhalt von WotLK beschweren kann, ist mir ein Rätsel. Selten gab es so storylastige Quests wie hier. Aber die Texte "liest man ja nicht", könnte ja ein Hauch RP von MMORPG auf einen überspringen. Nein, es geht nur um PVP oder Inis. Genießt doch mal den eigentlichen Hauptteil, nämlich die Quests und die Geschichten dahinter, PVE eben.


----------



## garath69 (13. Februar 2009)

etwas überheblich was das mit dem "durchblick" angeht ;-P
*
ABER DU SPRICHST MIR AUS TIEFSTER SEELE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

sehe ich genauso so und die antworten die du hier kassierst sind genau der grund, warum ich im forum kaum noch beiträge lese weil ich dieses ewige gegenseitig-nieder-machen echt nicht mehr ab kann. vielen geht hier im forum und auch im spiel ab, wie man NORMAL miteinander umgeht.
und selbst für diese kleine aussage werde ich vermutlich auch geflamt werden aber wisst ihr was?  ES GEHT MIR AM ARSCH VORBEI XD


----------



## Drazmodaan (14. Februar 2009)

/sign . zum großteil - ich würd mal gern die ganzen leute sehn - die hier immer jammern - wenn wow mal nich mehr wäre....omg, die würden springen wie die lemminge....

Ich finds klasse, dass du mal nen Gegenthreat bringst - man kann zwar sagen, was soll ein 12Jähriger damals von classic mitbekommen haben blabla - für mich machst du ein seriösen/suveränen/kompetenten Eindruck - ind gaz unbewandert bin ich selber auch nicht,  deshalb auch...

/sign!    








flame on haters!


----------



## Bruceridon (14. Februar 2009)

Sry aber für die tausendmal wo ich bevolkt -.- lesen musste darfst du mir gerne ne GRußkarte schicken.Der Fehler,der so sehr wehtut dass ich nicht schlafen kann hat sich doch eingeprägt.
BeFOLGT kommt von beFOLGEN,lass doch das arme VOLK darauß =(

Aba soweit ich den Inhalt verstanden habe , stimme ich überein das Blizzard sich der masse gebeugt hat.
Die Masse ist nun zufrieden,aba nicht alle,und da nur die unzufriedenen sich zu WOrt melden wirkt das ganze drastischer als es ist.
Erfreut euch am leichten Einstieg in das neue Addon.
Und wenn ihr unterfordert seid.Hero´s zu dritt dauern nur geringfügig länger werfen aber enorm gold ab =) Da freut sich das Mammut ^^


----------



## Sidious75 (14. Februar 2009)

Also ich find die rumheulerei die zurzeit im Blizz wow-forum hund hier grassiert echt die  höhe,  ich finds gut so wies  ist,   das nennt man  halt  einsteigefreundlich  für casuals,  aber das  ist einem klar, dass die mwannabe  elitegilden die sind die zuerst wieder  rummotzen ich hab Classic gespielt und kann genau das sagen, was auch der TE sagte , nämlich, dass Classic sehr verbuggt war und es mit BC bergaufging.

wie lang hab ich damals  in mc zugebracht um enigstens 6/8 t1 teile mitzunehmen oder t2 teile usw.

Es wird bald Ulduar kommen ,w as wie auch grsagt wird im schwierigkeitsgrad merklich im vergleich zu Naxx  anzieht, da jkönnen sich die  Pros ja austoben.

Immer diese meckerei, ich spiel wow seit  3 1/2 jahren und es wird immer geheult, immer wenn  den leuten was nicht passt,  und der dk oder dcer retribution pala sei zu  op, eigendlich völliger kindergarten.

Werd wohl mich eh bald in ein mmorpg verabschieden wo kiddys nicht gread so  rummaulen und mwacern und vor allem  nicht so guten zugang haben, weil das system da sehr komplex ist, ich spreche von  Eve online.

So long.


----------



## löööy (14. Februar 2009)

mich regen solche spieler auch auf: sie selber flamen im /2 rum das alle anderen klassen op sind núr ihre nich 
wenn man ihnen dann (meist höflich) sagt: das interessiert uns herzlich wenig
dann schreiben sie dich an: hdf boon l2p 

eine sache die mir auffällt:wow (bzw.die meisten spieler) sind nich flexiebel mir fällt ez kein passendes beispiel ein aber das fiel mir letztens auf

die leute die sagen alle anderen klassen seien op auser ihre, die sollen entweder mit der klasse spielen lernen, denn jede klasse ist gut. Es liegt nicht daran das die anderen op sind, sondern das entweder der spieler nicht spielen kann oder er die falsche klasse spielt oder das falsche eq hat


----------



## Rongor (14. Februar 2009)

WoW Classic war schwerer??
Naja, fragt Euch mal Warum!
Ich habe die Antwort: Wir waren alle nOObs und gimps! (jaaa flamt ruhig^^)
Es war schließlich ALLES neu und niemand hatte wirklich nen Plan.

Jede Taktik bei einem Boss war NEU!! Ebenso seine Fähigkeiten.
Es gab noch kein buffed.de, wo jeder die Q's nachlesen konnte und sich die Tipps von anderen aneignen konnte.

Das hat sich alles entwickelt,
Genauso die Bedienkomfortelemente, sprich Addons.
Eine enorme Hilfe um alles einfacher zu machen.

TBC war bis ZA so ein Mittelding, und mit Einführung dieser Instanz trennte sich, wie gerne immer mal gesagt wird, die Spreu vom Weizen! (vor dem nerf)

WotlK is total einfach!?
Ich sag mal. BISHER schon.
Frage: Warum?
Den Encounterdesignern fällt es nunmal auch immer schwerer, neue Bossfähigkeiten zu erfinden! (der Fantasie sind halt DOCH auch mal Grenzen gesetzt)
Vieles, so meint man, hat man schonmal gesehen und weiß inetwa darauf zu reagieren.
Ist dann natürlich simpler, als wenn man etwas WIRKLICH Neues vorgesetzt bekommt!

Denkt mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum PvP kann ich nix sagen, da ich reiner PvEler bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, lang genug geworden^^

Cya all in Azeroth^^


----------



## Fand100 (14. Februar 2009)

omg ich komm nicht mehr klar genau das gleiche habe ich immer gedacht als ich diese threadts gelesen hab. Und so leute die nur flamen sind eh meistens leute ohne rl freunde die sich hier durch flamen beachtung schenken wollen


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

Ungi schrieb:


> du bist jetzt 16? das heißt du hast mit 12 wow classic gespielt? wohl kaum...
> 
> nimm deine tabletten gegen dein ads, aber erstell nicht so dumme threads...


Leider hat er halt Recht und es ist doch gut, dass es Leute gibt, die sich die Mühe machen, so einen Thread zu erstellen!!


----------



## Haldimir (14. Februar 2009)

boar wie ich dieses

"die masse besteht aus gelegenheitsspielern!"
"blizz will eben geld verdienen und deswegen ist es so casual-freundlich!"
"bla bla bla"

nicht mehr hören kann eh!

pre wotlk gab es nie so viele dies maul aufgerissen haben und meinten "oh ich bin ja so casual!"
und jetzt komm sie alle an und meinen sie sind es und sooooo in der mehrzahl
ja soll ich euch sagen wieso ihr es mittlerweile auch seid? weil die ganzen alten, normalen spielern, den es gefiel, die eine herausforderung suchten, weg sind. ihr ward nie in der mehrzahl, nie! erst jetzt seid ihr es.
und wenn man kunden vergraulen muss, damit man eine neue mehrzahl hat, die befriedigt ist, dann ist das wohl kaum ein großer erfolg.

und vorallem sitzen 80% von euch 8 - 12+ stunden am tag vor der kiste, sind die absoluten versager, aber meinen sie müssten "casual" sein.
die meisten verstecken sich doch hinter dem begriff um ihre unfähigkeit und ihre sucht nicht offen zugeben zu müssen.
naja, wenn ihr euch dann besser fühlt.

mfg, zereißt mich bitte.


----------



## flandaan (14. Februar 2009)

Haldimir schrieb:


> mfg, zereißt mich bitte.



biste garnicht wert !



back2topic:

Ich spiele WoW, weil es mir Spass macht mit meinen Bekannten zu raiden, zu questen, zu craften, pvp, was immer WoW so bietet.
Wenn ich die richtigen Leute um mich habe, macht mir jeder content spass.

*mimimimimimimi*

Spielt es, oder lasst es !
Gibt noch genug andere mmorpg´s!

cu


----------



## calvea (14. Februar 2009)

Erstmal folgende Sache:

Ich fands 1000x schöner zu Classic wow. Du fragst warum? Ganz einfach weil ich zu der winzigen elite gehört habe die ewig lang nen encounter getryed haben und auch mal nächtelang durchgefarmt hab.
Und jetzt wunderst du dich und sagst mir dass ich ein geek bin? Mag sein dass ich zu der Zeit sehr versessen in das Spiel war, leugne ich auch nicht, aber man musste wirklich noch was INVESTIEREN um etwas zu erreichen, es gab keine Daylies - Gold wurde hart erfarmt, es gab keine Portsteine - Jeder musste sich selbst auf den weg machen, es gab teilweise keine Bossmods - Die gruppe musste FÄHIG sein; Nicht so einen stuss den man heutzutage findet. Man ist zu 15 Leuten UBRS gegangen ( was die meisten net kennen) und war da halt nen Abend lang, und ernsthaft: zu 40 Leuten raiden macht einen Saumäßigen Spaß auch wenns nur Macro klicken ist, das hoffen darauf dass man die Stochastik besiegt und bei einer chance von 1/8 sein Klassensetteil bekommt war einfach genial. Ich denke früher war das spiel auch emotionaler, aber heute seh ich absolut keine Gefühle mehr im Spiel, es ist einfach nur ein Mittel zu Zweck - Immer bessere sachen, aber die sachen hat jeder, es ist nichts besonderes ein Komplettes T7,5 set zu haben, weil es 80% des servers auch hat, man kann sich durch nichts mehr hervorheben. Und mal zu dem jenigen der hier rumgewhined hat dass er keine gescheite Gilde findet: Natürlich findest du keine, wenn du nicht ein wenig Zeit investierst. Da wo ich herkomme schreibt man bei der Gilde nicht ins Forum und bewirbt sich mit einem 10-Zeiler. Da wo ich herkomme schreibt man 4 volle PDF seiten Bewerbung mit Karrierelauf in wow, usw. Aber ich kann es absolut nicht mit ansehen dass jemand der NULL Zeit investiert, solch große Dinge einfordert, wie das High endraiden. Und ich sag dir mal was: JEDER kann zB rein  theoretisch in Gilden wie Ensidia, Nihilum, SK usw kommen. Nein sagt ihr? Doch, du musst einfach nur gut genug sein, denn wenn du gut genug bist dann schmeißen die auch Leute raus um dich aufzunehmen. Und du fragst was du dafür machen musst? Ganz einfach, ZEIT INVESTIEREN. Du denkst dass ist doch total suchti? Klar das ist es, aber dann fordere bitte nicht Dinge ein die auch suchti sind, wie das zocken in einer High end gilde. Und du denkst leute wie ich haben keine Freunde und sind Harz4er? Falsch, ich hab ne Freundin, viele Freunde mit denen ich Abends weggehe und ich studiere medizin im 2ten Semester. Natürlich leidet es ein wenig unter WOW, aber das ist normal wenn man ein Hobby hat. Bitte denk mal darüber nach, bevor du dinge einforderst die du mit deiner Einstellung eh nicht bekommst. Wenn ich dir mal was erzählen darf. Als ich meinen Krieger angefangen habe, hab ich mir von anfang an Ziele gesetzt wie: "Niemals die Gilde wechseln vor lv 60", Ich war zuerst in einer art "Level gilde", naja ist auch nicht schlimm. Nachdem ich das gemacht habe bin ich zu einer Gilde gewechselt die MC geraidet hat. da war ich ca 1.5 monate, ich bin aber andauernd noch andere inis gegangen und hatte irgendwann besseres equip als der Maintank. Dann bin ich zu einer gilde gewechselt die BWL geraidet hat war dort auch ca 4 monate und bin dann zu einer Gilde mit der ich auch Naxxramas  in den World-10 clearen konnte. Also: Bevor du das nächste mal was einforderst oder rumwhinest, denk bitte drüber nach dass man auch was investieren muss. Man bekommt kein 1.0er Abi ohne zu lernen (Außer man ist ein RL suchti :>)
Und wenn ich drüber nachdenke: Heute dauert ne Ini 50 min, früher waren das 4 Stunden. Ist zwar schneller aber früher fand ichs trotzden geiler. 
Alles strebt für den Casual - Find ich nicht gut, ich will für VIEL arbeit auch angemessen belohnt werden.

Grüße Cale


----------



## Toraka' (14. Februar 2009)

*gibt Haldimir recht*
Leider halten sich viele für "Pro" und "casual" und beschimpfen die "noobs" die leider wirklich die "casual" sind aber dafür auch am ehesten die wahren "pros" sind. 
97% aller möchtegern"casual" sitzt 6h+ an der Kiste weil er nix besseres zu tun hat. leider sind das meist genau DIE gesellen, die mit cpt. Blaue Wolke als pet rumlaufen und bei einzelmobs seed of corruption spammen (sie verhindern dass es ausläuft mit der begründung "dann tu ich mir selber weh!") und sich als Pros schimpfen, nur weil sie, obwohl sie "Weihe" für einen Buff halten, in WoW einfach besser sind, da (Equip = investierte Zeit) > Skill
und wer nun meint ICH wäre einer dieser Pros, der liegt richtig. nur dass ich leider kaum 2 Stunden für den PC übrig habe und die auch nicht ganz mit WoW verschwende. übrigens bin ich einer der am schlechtesten equipten aus der Gilde (equip aus heros zu fischen dauert wochen bis EIN teil dropt) und dennoch sagen mir Recount, Gruppe sowie Raid dass ich der beste Heiler bin. also gilt dps/hps = Penislänge * Skill + equip. da ich die ersten beiden Faktoren jenseits des Gleichheitszeichens in grosser Menge besitze, kommen wir auf mich = gut. 
done.
flamet mich, beschimpft mich als kiddy, als abhängigen, das beweist nur dass ihr selber *insert flame text here* seid oder dass ihr den Text nicht gelesen habt, in dem meisten Fällen sogar beides.


----------



## Hickey676 (14. Februar 2009)

Zinic schrieb:


> Im 2n2 Zeigte sich der wirkliche Skill und wenn man nach ein paar Games sich auf 1300 wiederfand war man natürlich nicht selber Schuld sondern natürlich  waren die Gegnerklassen OP  !




Skill ? sorry du hast mal gar keine Ahnung...Skill in einem Spiel, in dem es soviele Proccchancen und Critluck gibt es quasi nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2on2 arena ist so balanced wie das PVP damals in Classic mit Patch 1.12 

Glaub mir...Classic war bis zur Einführung von zu kranken Waffen für Melees recht balanced...erinnere dich an die Zeiten als der Arkanitschnitter besser war als eine Epische MC Waffe mit mehr DPS...bis dato ging es noch...seitdem ist alles aussem Ruder gelaufen...und die Classic Situation in der ich leute mit 2-hits niederstrecken konnte...die gibts heute auch...nur das man heute nach 4 hits in 2 sek im Stun noch stirbt...außer man ist natürlich Plattenträger ^^

Sry aber dieser eine Satz hat alles was du geschrieben hast zu nichte gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du ein Spiel mit Skill spielen willst, dann spiel Tetris, Schach etc... aber bitte hör damit auf dieses Gerücht zu verbeiten das man in WoW "Skill" hat wenn man in der Arena ein bisschen rumgimped und dann denkt nur weil da menschenliche spieler als gegner sind, sind diese auch schwerer ^^


----------



## calvea (14. Februar 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> *gibt Haldimir recht*
> Leider halten sich viele für "Pro" und "casual" und beschimpfen die "noobs" die leider wirklich die "casual" sind aber dafür auch am ehesten die wahren "pros" sind.
> 97% aller möchtegern"casual" sitzt 6h+ an der Kiste weil er nix besseres zu tun hat. leider sind das meist genau DIE gesellen, die mit cpt. Blaue Wolke als pet rumlaufen und bei einzelmobs seed of corruption spammen (sie verhindern dass es ausläuft mit der begründung "dann tu ich mir selber weh!") und sich als Pros schimpfen, nur weil sie, obwohl sie "Weihe" für einen Buff halten, in WoW einfach besser sind, da (Equip = investierte Zeit) > Skill
> und wer nun meint ICH wäre einer dieser Pros, der liegt richtig. nur dass ich leider kaum 2 Stunden für den PC übrig habe und die auch nicht ganz mit WoW verschwende. übrigens bin ich einer der am schlechtesten equipten aus der Gilde (equip aus heros zu fischen dauert wochen bis EIN teil dropt) und dennoch sagen mir Recount, Gruppe sowie Raid dass ich der beste Heiler bin. also gilt dps/hps = Penislänge * Skill + equip. da ich die ersten beiden Faktoren jenseits des Gleichheitszeichens in grosser Menge besitze, kommen wir auf mich = gut.
> ...



Gegen Leute wie dich habe ich nichts. Aber heutzutage driften Pro's und Casuals immermehr zusammen und man fragt sich schon ob das das wahre ist. Ich investiere auch nicht sehr vielZeit inmoment Toraka, denn wir machen alle 25er Inis in 4 stunden und den rest ham wir raidfrei oder machen twinkraids.


----------



## flandaan (14. Februar 2009)

calvea schrieb:


> Da wo ich herkomme schreibt man 4 volle PDF seiten Bewerbung mit Karrierelauf in wow...




War da draussen gerade ein Schuß ? Puh, zum glück habe ICH ihn gehört !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## calvea (14. Februar 2009)

flandaan schrieb:


> War da draussen gerade ein Schuß ? Puh, zum glück habe ICH ihn gehört !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tut mir leid, ich darf sowas schreiben, ich hab kein verhunztes RL wenn du weiterließt.


----------



## Sergeant_Clark (14. Februar 2009)

calvea schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich darf sowas schreiben, ich hab kein verhunztes RL wenn du weiterließt.



Stimmt, und Morgen kommt der Osterhase.


----------



## calvea (14. Februar 2009)

Sergeant_Clark schrieb:


> Stimmt, und Morgen kommt der Osterhase.


Uh whine nicht rum, es stimmt doch: Wer nichts investiert kriegt auch nix und wer nichts investieren will sollte auch nix bekommen!


----------



## Hickey676 (14. Februar 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> WotlK is total einfach!?
> Ich sag mal. BISHER schon.
> Frage: Warum?
> Den Encounterdesignern fällt es nunmal auch immer schwerer, neue Bossfähigkeiten zu erfinden! (der Fantasie sind halt DOCH auch mal Grenzen gesetzt)
> ...




Stimmt nicht...man kann Instanen, Encounter so gestalten das es gewisses Sperren gibt...Equip Check Encounter ala Patch @40er Zeiten z.b.

es gibt genug möglichkeiten einen Encounter so zu gestalten das er für alle gleichermaßen(Heal,Tank,DD) schwer ist...siehe Onyxia @40er Zeiten.

Man kann einen Encounter so gestalten, das ihn nur wahrscheinlich eher Leute aus Gilden/Raidbündnissen...Nefarian@40er Zeiten...Stichwort: Umhang

Feuerresiequip @Ragna
Naturresi/Frostresti @Hydross 

Mir ist schon klar das das nur Timesinks für Gilden sind, aber es sind halt Sperren für Casuals...ein Casual wird nämlich nicht die Zeit haben soviel Zeugs für Equip zu farmen etc... das waren halt damals die Sperren..

Heute gibt es keine mehr und es wird auch keine mehr geben...denn Geld regiert die Welt und BLizzard wäre schön dumm wenn sie jetzt wieder einen härterten Kurs fahren...denkt doch ma drüber nach...viele neue Kunden werden durch Mundpropaganda geworben...früher hatten die Freunde vll keine Zeit für 40er Raids...aber jetzt in einer kleinen Gilde 2-3xdie WOche je 2-3std naxx gehen schafft fast jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW wird noch mehr auf Casuals zugeschnitten werden...da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## CP9 (14. Februar 2009)

also ich stimm dem auch voll und ganz zu. ich bin mit dem content voll und ganz zu frieden, und er ist meiner meinung nach auch nicht zu leicht. es ist ja schlieslich nicht so das alle die rumheulen das es zu einfach währ, schon beim ersten naxx run den erfolg bekommen haben das niemand im raid gestorben ist. das ist meine meinung: solange es wipes und eine gewisse 'lernphase' für leute die die raids noch nich kennen gibt, denke ich das es nicht zu einfach ist! 

mfg cp9


----------



## Fhrain (14. Februar 2009)

nur mal so .. nerf mit f


----------



## flandaan (14. Februar 2009)

calvea schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich darf sowas schreiben, ich hab kein verhunztes RL wenn du weiterließt.




Ich denke das haben die Wenigsten hier.

Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass die Einen das Spiel als solches sehen und die Anderen es als Lebensaufgabe. Vollgepackt mit den dazugehörigen Emotionen und materiellen Werten.
Das ist nicht nur schade, sondern auch überaus gefährlich.
Man liest es ja schon hier in den Beiträgen. Jeder hier ist dem Anderen überlegen, was er auch klar in seinen Posts darlegt.

Ich finde den Thread hier sehr amüsant. Am meisten gefallen mir die, die sich hier mal wieder zum Affen machen. Und es garnicht bemerken.
Das versüßt mir und meinen Arbeitskollegen wieder extrem den Samstag ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





calvea schrieb:


> Uh whine nicht rum, es stimmt doch: Wer nichts investiert kriegt auch nix und wer nichts investieren will sollte auch nix bekommen!



Was ist mit dem, der vorher überlegt wo es angebracht ist zu investiert und wo nicht ?


----------



## HansOtto (14. Februar 2009)

> Viele sagen jetzt da hat man sich seine Epics noch verdient ... Ja das mag sein aber ich denke trozdem das man allein im 10er Naxx mehr leistet als damals in MC!



Ab da habe ich aufgehört zu lesen.....


----------



## Luk0as (14. Februar 2009)

Was mich ankotzet alle schrien in den foren o blizzard hat alles verkackt alles so einfach schafft odch jeder noob.

Gestern such ich grp gun drak frag kann ich mit kommt natürlcih sofort wie viel dps.... ich sag 2.3kdps oh viel zu low du bist enn noob


----------



## Hordhaza (14. Februar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen, muß man nicht. Die meisten deiner Argumente sind auch schlichtweg nur einseitig bedacht.
> 
> Blizzard trägt genauso Mitschuld. Die hätten ja nicht auf die Spieler hören brauchen und alles beim alten lassen.
> 
> ...




Blizzard orientiert sich an Kundenwünschen.
Blizzard möchte Umsatz und Gewinn maximieren (durch Kundenzahlen).

Ja, ich stimme Dir zu.
Blizzard ist "schuldig" ein marktwirtschaftliches Unternehmen zu sein.

Heisst ja nicht "Blizzard für End-Content-Spieler gGmbH"


----------



## flandaan (14. Februar 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ab da habe ich aufgehört zu lesen.....



Nene, solltest schon weiterlesen.
Ist ist sehr interessant die Erfahrungen eines damals 12.Jährigen zu lesen. Oder auch nicht !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PayJay (14. Februar 2009)

World of Warcraft leidet immer mehr unter einem problem : Der Community .
Ich habe noch nie eine so besch ... Community erlebt wie in diesem Spiel .
Leider macht Blizz auch noch den fehler , auf diese Community zu hören .... geholfen hat´s meiner meinung nach nicht
Der Spielerschwund auf manchen Servern ist schon erschreckend , wenn auch nicht verwunderlich .


----------



## Hordhaza (14. Februar 2009)

Haldimir schrieb:


> und wenn man kunden vergraulen muss, damit man eine neue mehrzahl hat, die befriedigt ist, dann ist das wohl kaum ein großer erfolg.



Äh - wenn man einen vergrault und 4 neue zahlkende Kunden bekommt,
dann IST das ein Erfolg.
Auch wenn das den einen Kunden wirklich böse ärgert,
und es vom Firmenruf vielleicht nicht das Beste ist
(aber selbst das können 4 positive Meinungen gegen eine negative ausbalancieren)
... dann IST das ein wirtschaftlicher Erfolg.

Platt gerechnet 300% mehr Umsatz.
(wenn alle das gleiche zahlen würden, jaja).

Prinzip eines Unternehmens ist es, Umsatz und Gewinn zu schaffen und zu maximieren.

Ich verstehe nicht,
warum man das Blizzard vorwirft.

Man wirft dem Bäcker ja auch nicht vor, dass er Brot verkauft und nicht 
verschenkt. Natürlich in der Wunschsorte handgebacken.


----------



## Hordhaza (14. Februar 2009)

PayJay schrieb:


> World of Warcraft leidet immer mehr unter einem problem : Der Community .
> Ich habe noch nie eine so besch ... Community erlebt wie in diesem Spiel .
> Leider macht Blizz auch noch den fehler , auf diese Community zu hören .... geholfen hat´s meiner meinung nach nicht
> Der Spielerschwund auf manchen Servern ist schon erschreckend , wenn auch nicht verwunderlich .



Echt?
Wie sieht dieser "Spielerschwund" denn
in handfesten Fakten aus?

Und bitte sag nicht "Weils keine Warteschleifen beim Einloggen gibt."


----------



## bone91 (14. Februar 2009)

Du redest von PvP und erwähnst 2n2, da hab ich aufgehört zu lesen.
Spiel mal bitte ne Stoffklasse atm also Priest oder Lock, Mage hat schon wieder zu hohen Burst.
Es ist schon richtig, Wotlk Balance ist scheisse, das hat mit weinen überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Allerdings tut Blizzard auch was dagegen, sie gehen den richtigen Weg.
Die kaputte Balance ist allerdings, da hast du Recht, durch die ganzen Whinefreds entstanden.
Übrigens war es auch nicht schwer zu durchschauen, dass das ganze ein Whinefred ist, bei dem es darum geht, dass deine Klasse generft wurde und du die Schuld auf "nonskillspieler" schiebst.


----------



## BlackBirdone (14. Februar 2009)

@ TE

Sag mir mal die Freewinklasse vom Hexer danke Ende 

UND DK IST DEFINITIV OP! < iss einfach so kann man nicht anders sagen.

Sonst stimme ich dir zu



> WotlK is total einfach!?
> Ich sag mal. BISHER schon.
> Frage: Warum?
> Den Encounterdesignern fällt es nunmal auch immer schwerer, neue Bossfähigkeiten zu erfinden! (der Fantasie sind halt DOCH auch mal Grenzen gesetzt)
> ...



Ganz wichtiger Punkt meiner Meinung nach, irgentwann sind die Ideen erschöpft und wen nich mir 24h Zeit nehme um nen Boss zu knacken sind alle Bosse möglich.

Viele vergessen das der Punkt Zeit sehr wichtig ist MAN KANN ALLE BOSSE KNACKEN auch wenn diese noch so schwer währen.
Und wenn es die ersten 10 Gilden in 5 Tagen nicht schaffen wirds eh als Contentblocker abgefertigt und rumgeheult somit.


----------



## nexus22 (14. Februar 2009)

Also mit jetzt 16 dann warst u damals 12  ca oder 13 ^^  


da ist vieles nicht schlüssig was du schreibst. Mc  ok war nach monaten sehr langweilig.  Aber  sich durch BWL  ZG  AQ 20 40 am start ( wie  es noch keine guides gab ) zu spielen das hatte was. Mit lernkurve und die faulen eier (mitspieler )  wurden immer schnell entarnt ) 

PvPrang 14 richtig war was für acc sharer oder 24 /7 zocker.  Aber denoch war es in den bgs  doch spielbar mit fast jeder klasse , def krieger ausgenommen .

Aber alles in allen  war das ganze spielbar und konnte die zeit die man hatte,  mit spielen verbringen. Ausgenommen Patchdays und folge.

Heute  passieren die merkwürdigsten sachen im spiel.  da reseten sich die bosse  einfach , instanzen nicht mehr verfügbar, dein Char wird geblockt für paar std wenn der entsprechende Instanzserver ring  abstürzt . Das ständige herumdoktoren an den klassen,
wo man wirklich keine linie erkennen kann.

da könnte man noch zig sachen auführen. 

Fakt ist  das WOW heute schon eher einen erheblichen Nervfaktor hat , als spielspass. Nur der Mangel an einer Alternative hält viele noch bei der stange.

Ich kann nur den mitspieler im amerikanischen wow Forum zustimmen der schrieb : 
Zitat:
Ist das wow das gleiche was wir spielen oder spielen die entwickler und tester ein anders spiel
Zitatende.

Ich sehe da eher skeptisch in die zukunft ,selbst wenn  da noch so viel instanzen  nachgeschoben werden. 3 monate nach release von Wotlk so ein resüme für sich selbst ziehen zu müssen ist als eingefleischten spieler schon traurig. 


Mir ist es persönlich wurscht was sie verdienen wollen bei vivendi /Blizz. wenn meien family und ich spass an den ganzen haben , dann zahl ich auch 20 euro im monat aber die basics müssen stimmen und da  sind wir ganz weit weg


----------



## Andicool (14. Februar 2009)

Also ich würde einfach sagen, das Spiel wurde zu casual gemacht. Es soll immer noch was besonderes sein wenn man epische Items trägt, und die, die eben länger dafür brauchen, freuen sich umso mehr darüber. 
Und somit hat Blizzard auch mehr Zeit um sich neue Sache auzudenken.
Ich weiß noch, wie lang ich damals bei Diablo 2 MF-Runs gemacht habe bis ich halbwegs gut ausgesatttet war. 

Wenn ein Spiel zu leicht ist, wird es schnell langweilig und wird in die Ecke geschmissen...


----------



## Thalema (14. Februar 2009)

Grüsse!

(Hoffentlich wird mir nicht schon das erste Wort als Flame ausgelegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Eigentlich war meine erste Reaktion, als vor einiger Zeit dieser Thread entstand, dem TE vorzuwerfen, dass sein erster Satz so unglaublich arrogant ist, dass er das Gesagte und Gemeinte schon an und für sich entwertet, egal, ob es nun richtig oder falsch ist. 

Dann las ich Tag für Tag die Stellungnahmen der einzelnen .... 

Ich sage immer noch: Der Anfangssatz ist unerträglich arrogant ... aber der Überschrift muss ich recht geben. Er selbst ist mit diesem ersten Satz das beste Beispiel dafür. 

Ihr habt keinen Spass mehr, weil ihr - meines Erachtens nach - das Spiel als Selbstdarstellungsbühne benutzt. Es geht euch weder um die Geschichte noch das Erlebnis. Ihr wollt nur den "Content" und das - und hier unterscheidet ihr euch - möglichst leicht oder möglichst schwer. Es war wahrscheinlich völlig egal, ob Classic verbugt oder nicht war, genossen hat man das Erlebnis und das Gefühl, etwas Gemeinsam erreicht zu haben. Oder - um es anders auszudrücken: Früher war man gerne Indiana Jones ... heute seid ihr nur noch Harrison Ford. 

Gestern fand auf unserem Server ein Raid der Allianz durch die vier Hauptstädte der Horde statt .... bis auf Orgrimmar, das verteidigt wurde, war es völlig egal, ob die Allianz irgendwo reinmarschieren konnte und die Stadt aufgemischt hat. Auf meine Ansage. dass die Allianz Silbermond angreift (unsere Gilde hatte nach dem ersten gemeldeten Angriff in alle vier Städte Kundschafter entsandt), bekam ich nur ein "Na und? Ist mir doch egal" zurück. Zwar wurde der Allianz der komplette Sieg verwehrt (vielleicht hat sie sich auch den um 5 Uhr morgens dann doch noch geholt), aber mir blieb nach den Reaktionen ein fader Beigeschmack im Mund, der mir bedeutete "Jemand hat das Spiel nicht kapiert".

Wie heisst es bei der Erläuterung zum Spiel: "Wählen Sie ein Volk aus, das Ihnen ein gutes Gefühl gibt". Diesen Ratschlag zur Charaktererstellung scheinen einige/viele beim weiteren Spiel nicht zu berücksichtigen. Wer immer nur nach DPS schielt und die besten epischen Stücke, versaut sich das Spiel, denn dann hat er am Ende einen angezogenen Charakter, aber eine leere Hülle.

Thalema


----------



## Thoor (14. Februar 2009)

Im Moment finde ich WoW abgesehen vom PVP und der Tatsache das Blizzard einfach mal jeder Klasse alles möglich macht (Yay n Warri kann sich jetzt selbst healen) in Ordnung, was ich halt Pre BC so schön fand gibts nichtmehr, ich vermisse die alten Zeiten wo man Ehrfürchtig neben nem Mage stand weil der die T1 Armschienen trug, als man mit grossen Augen den starken Zwergen Paladin betrachtet mit seinem vollen Rang 14 Set, als man fast einen Herzinfarkt bekam als von hinten ein Menschen Krieger angeritten kam der den Titel "Marschall" trug, ich vermisse das TS Geschrei beim 1. Raggi kill und das Geschrei 2 Minuten weiter weil ich mein Legendary bekam.... Jaja das waren Zeiten....... Ich sag mal C thun, Nefarian, Onyxia (Natürlich mit "WEG VON DER MITTE DEEP BREATH!!!!111111111" Geschrei) DAS ist für mich oldscool... Ich finde z.b. die Rang 14 Titel hätte man NIE wirklich NIE rauspatchen dürfen weil DAS ist für mich WoW wie ichs kenne und liebe und btw BC fand ich den letzten Scheiss WOTLK ist eig ganz in Ordnung aber BC war für mich echt einfach nur Haufen geistger Dünnpfiff Seitens Blizzard und vom Platzhalter Sunwell wollen wir jetzt gar nicht erst anfangen ne....


----------



## Cold Play (14. Februar 2009)

Zinic schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich kann dir nur zustimmen. ich habe das geheule auch satt.


----------



## Teradas (14. Februar 2009)

Zinic schrieb:


> [...]


/sign /sign /sign


----------



## Thoor (14. Februar 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> /sign /sign /sign


GRATZ du bist so n Held du quotest ne komplette A4 um 3 Worte unten hinzusetzen mein Gott wie mir das auf die Eier geht....


----------



## Andicool (14. Februar 2009)

Jo, vor allem verstehe ich nicht einmal was diese /sign zu bedeuten hat.^^
Kann mir dass jemand erklären?


----------



## flandaan (14. Februar 2009)

Andicool schrieb:


> Jo, vor allem verstehe ich nicht einmal was diese /sign zu bedeuten hat.^^
> Kann mir dass jemand erklären?



das er dem zustimmt!

nee mom in seinen Worten.....

das er zustimmen tut !


----------



## DrKnievel (14. Februar 2009)

Diese ganze Panikmache vonwegen "WOW STIRBT OMG!" ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Im Schnitt sind heute nicht mehr Leute unzufrieden als gestern.

Wenn man so - mit verlaub - dumm ist und sich jeden Forenpost durchliest, bekommt man logischerweise das Bild, dass das Spiel total schlecht geworden ist/schon immer war/die Community sich nur zuflamet.

Wisst ihr warum das so ist?
Weil jemand, der zufrieden ist, nicht ins Forum geht und postet, dass alles so geil ist. Und ich kenne eine ganze Menge Leute die zurecht einen großen Bogen um die Offiziellen Foren machen.
Und natürlich richtet sich Blizzard nach den Beschwerden. Das wird auch weiterhin so sein. Welche davon nun wichtig und welche nur "der Flame eines Geownten" sind kann Blizzard in den meisten Fällen sehr wohl unterscheiden.

Dass der Raidcontent ansich zu leicht ist, ist wahr...der ganze Instanzcontent ist zu leicht - wenn man nicht grade auf Achievements aus ist. Weder in Classic noch in BC war es so unglaublich einfach wie in WOTLK. Wer erinnert sich noch an den Düsterbruch? An die UBRS die nur mit 15 Mann zu bezwingen war? An den Stratholme Timerun (den man heute Solo in 15 Minuten schafft)? An die NICHT generften Heroics in BC? An die ersten 2 Trashmobs in MC? Wer hat überhaupt Kaelthas und Vashj mit seinem Raid mehr als 2x gelegt?
Ja die Sachen waren hart. Sie waren teilweise zu hart. Wenn an den ersten 2 Trashmobs einer Instanz 40 Leute stundenlang wipen dann ist das zu hart. Es gibt zig Raids die an Kaelthas und Vashj zerfallen sind. Und sowas verwehrt auch einem großteil der Spieler eben Raidluft zu schnuppern. Dass die Einstiegsinstanz nun so leicht ist, ist also ansich ein guter Schritt. Das Problem ist nur, dass eben Malygos auch nicht viel schwerer ist (und vorallem nur ein Boss) und auch das Obsidiansanktum nur mit 3 Adds wirklich eine Herausforderung darstellt.
Karazhan war zwar schwerer als Naxx im Vergleich aber immernoch eine Einsteiger Instanz ohne zu hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Aber es gab gleichzeitig Gruul (der anfangs noch echt ein Brocken war) und Maghteridon der wohl bis zuletzt einer der unbeliebtesten Bosse in BC war (vor Sunwell natürlich).
Es fehlt also einfach knackiger Content aber der kommt ja hoffentlich bald.


----------



## Phobius (14. Februar 2009)

Nur fordern und nichts zurück geben ...

Das ist leider eine sehr einfache Definition die in Deutschland immer mehr Überhand nimmt, egal, in welchem Bereich. Aber gerade im Bereich MMOs ist es sehr extrem.

Ich habe noch vor dem BC-Release mit WoW angefangen. Es gab hier und da Macken, welche mich gestört haben, aber alles in allem war ich zufrieden.

Dann musste ich eine längere Pause einlegen, war noch um Level 50 rum (eher drunter), und BC wurde released. Das Leveln auf 60 wurde leichter, auf 70 war es auch nicht wirklich schwer, nur nervig.

Irgendwann, nach langer Zeit, hab ich mich dann aktiv auf die Suche nach einer Gilde gemacht, welche Kara & Co raidet. Wirklich schwer war das ehrlich gesagt nicht, man musste nur ein bißchen Konzentration aufbringen. Und der EQ-Stand war damals im gesammenten Raid durchschnittlich, nichts, was nicht auch eine Casual-Gilde hinbekommen hätte. Aber es wurde recht schnell langweilig. Man spielt mit Guides, spult ein Programm runter, bei welchem man wenig Freiheiten hat. Also erstmal richtig auf die Pauke hauen und Blödsinn machen. 

Dann ging es weiter zu den 25. Raids. Aufgrund zu weniger Member per Raidbündniss. Gruul hab ich damals aus zeitl. Gründen nicht mit machen können, und die Gilde war nur 1x drin wenn ich Zeit hatte und ging recht flott zu SSC über. Und auch hier wieder das gleiche Problem wie in SSC. Fordernd ja, aber nicht unmöglich, sogar eher angenehm fordernd. Aber doch langweilig. Also kam WoW in die Ecke.

Alles in allem kann ich nur sagen dass der Raidcontent zu der meißten Zeit wo ich aktiv raiden war zu leicht war. Mag auch an den Guides hängen, ich erarbeitet mir sowas lieber selber. Aber so fordernd dass man mal verzweifelnd vorm PC sitzt war es nie. Und das find ich schade, denn ich will, wenn auch nicht immer, gefordert werden.

So viel mal zum PvE-Content.

PvP war für mich immer eher eine Alternativbeschäftigung. Ich habe gerne mal einen Abend nur PvP betrieben. Aber mit der Zeit werden die BGs langweilig. Und nervig, da viele Spieler nicht bereit sind, nach einem einfachen aber wirkungsvollen Konzept zu spielen. 

Mit meinem Mage konnte ich gegen viele Klassen bestehen, wenn der EQ-Unterschied nicht zu hoch war. Klar, es gab Klassen & Spieler welche mich regelrecht umgenuked haben. Aber das gehört dazu, man muss mal verlieren können, man kann nicht gegen jeden immer gewinnen.

Dann kamen die Arenen. Etwas das mir persönlich gar nicht liegt. Dass man ein "Alternatives PvP" anbietet ist ok. Dass man aber immer mehr auf die Arenen aufbaut und die BGs teilweise in den Hintergrund stellt find ich schade. 

PvP-Sets sollte man sich, wie auch PvE-Sets erarbeiten. Aber dass man ohne Arena irgendwann nicht mehr weiterkommt ist schade.
Und bei WotLK ist das, wie ich das bisher im Atlas gesehen habe, noch mehr geworden.

Alles in allem kann ich nur sagen dass Blizzard zwar einen richtigen Schritt geht, in dem sie auch den Casuals mehr Content bietet, keine Frage. Auch ich werde auf 80 froh sein mehr erreichen zu können, da ich nicht mehr bereit bin so viel Zeit in WoW zu investieren.

Aber was man mittlerweile in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommt ist teilweise echt Schade. Mir fehtl hier (hab ich das schon mal geschrieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) das fordernde Element. Und von diesen war früher einfach mehr enthalten (mal die Arena aussen vor genommen).

Und wer sich jetzt noch an den ersten Satz erinnert wird merken dass ich dem TE zustimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (14. Februar 2009)

Danke dir ich hab auch damals angefangen zu spielen zusammen mit nem Kollegen wir haben Bwl Mc Aq20 etc geraidet und es war wirklich eine zumutung auf alle zuwarten und genau das was du geschrieben hast stimmt 1 zu 1.
Habe mir dann 12 Tage bevor Bc rauskam WoW gekauft und habe meinen Mage erstellt und bis 60 gelvlt hat ca 25 Tage played gebraucht.

Leider wird man daran nichts ändern weil Blizz genau weiß wenn sie etwas ändern heulen alle rum Casuals Pro's Lamer PvP'ler Pve'ler Hunter Mages Priests Hexer Warrior Shamis Dudus Rogues Palas und Dks.
Und solange es Leute gibt die Rummeckern und auch in der überzahl sind wird sich noch mehr ändern.
Trotzdem fand ich das beste Spiel war Classic und das beste Addon ist Wotlk das sind Spiele welches das gute alte Warcraft feeling haben. Die Innis sind vom Aussehen her geil gestaltet was mir bei Bc gefehlt hat vergleich zwischen Maraudon - Schlaby - Nexus= 
Maraudon ist eine der best aussehensten Innis die es gibt allein wie ich damals meinen Mage in eine Gruppe kam und wir dann zu den Fällen des Irdenen Gesangs kommen und innerlich nur WOW wie konnte man aus bisschen Designen so etwas geniales kreieren jeder Mob jede Mob Gruppe war ein Grund zu Wipen errinert euch an die Riesen die die Prinzessin bewachen dieser Weg den man gehen muss wo man sich echt konzentrieren musste um nicht zu Wipen und als dann diese Steinrumpler von hinten angetanzt sind und nen Wipe verursachten. Dieses feeling hatte man in jeder Inni sei es Stratholme Scholo Brt HdW Dm vom Spielspaß her und vom Design waren sie Top.

Schlaby ist eine Inni in der alles einfarbig und langweilig war ungefähr zu vergleichen mit einer Mathestunde in der man so garnichts versteht und nur dumm rumsitzt und in sein Heft malt. Es ging so durch ab und zu Crowd Controll und dann umhaun und so war jede Gruppe.Bc war von den Raids her echt gut gemacht und der Schwierigkeitsgrad war Optimal da man sich für die 25er echt ins Zeug legen musste und in Kara auch nach dem 5ten mal an Nightbane verreckte obwohl er schon x mal im Dreck lag.

Nexus: Eine klasse Inni sowohl vom Aussehen her als auch die Bosse sind einfallsreich gemacht und bringen das alte feeling zum teil gut wieder. Blizzard will/wollte Casual freundlich werden und das haben sie geschafft sei es aus Finanzgründen damit mehr dieses Spiel spielen oder sei es damit man sich für alles zeit lassen konnte und in Ruhe questen farmen raiden kann/konnte. 

Jedes AddOn hatte etwas besonderes wenn man sie miteinander Kombinieren würde dann würde ein Spiel rauskommen was nicht nur Hammer Style hat sondern auch ein einzigartiges feeling mitbringt.

und der TE bekommt von mir ein dickes */sign *


----------



## Xeyji (14. Februar 2009)

Einmal Int durchbuffen. Danke!

Solche Threads sind wie, als ob man diskutieren würde, ob ein Hering nun ein Fisch ist odfer etwas um Zelte zu befestigen!

@TE  Jaja klar, du hast natürlich den Durchblick und mehr Ahnung als die meisten Anderen, so objektiv bist du! Das von jemandem, der wahrscheinlich mit 12 angefangen hat Nächte durchzuzocken - ganz klar objektive Sichtweise! Ob die nun stimmt weiß ich nicht, ich halte mich fein raus, WoW interessiert mich nichtmehr wirklich - nur die Community und ihre dummen 08/15 Threads tun das...

Mfg Xeyji


----------



## -nora- (14. Februar 2009)

Ja ja, schlechte Welt. Wie viel threads wollt ihr noch da drüber öffnen?

WOW is ein Spiel und Spiele sollen Spaß machen, hab ich keinen Spaß mehr dran hör ich auf so einfach is des.

Aber lieber offenbart jeder seine und natürliche einzig wahre Meinung -.-

Blizzard hat genug Kohle, wenn die lustig wärn würden sie es Spiel abschaffen und gut is. Aber Blizzard will, dass ihr
Spaß habt, es euch gefällt, versucht euch alles recht zu machen und was könnt ihr? Alles schlecht reden.
Klar is manches von Blizzard ned grad der Reißer, "aber bei was weiß ich wie viel MILLIONEN Spielern kann man es NICHT
jedem recht machen"!


----------



## Spelzdinkel (14. Februar 2009)

Dass du noch sehr unreif bist, merkt man schon in den ersten Zeilen. Aber in der (Post)-Pubertät neigt man nunmal manchmal zu Größenwahn.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum selbst diagnostizierten Durchblick.



Inhaltlich kann ich zu 50% recht geben, selbst wenn die andere Hälfte TOTAL subjektiv oder einfach unwahr ist.

gratz zu fullquote an den unter mir (=


----------



## kunky (14. Februar 2009)

...zum startthread
Grüße,
und ja da ist was wahres dran. Aber du solltest auch bedenken das es mit der zunehmenden Vielfalt und Komplexität immer wieder passiert das manche Klassen unabhäng vom Skill der Spieler einfach unbalanced sind. Wie du schon richtig festgestellt hast war zum Ende von BC der retri in der arena sehr lustig zu spielen, nur ein Beispiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber im allgemeinen geb ich dir Recht! Feedback ist für blizz wichtig aber was zur Zeit abgeht finde ich einfach nur unnötig. Aber warum schreib ich hier eigentlich^^....ist doch immer das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so long...


----------



## Gnorfal (14. Februar 2009)

Diese Themen werden so lange behandelt, bis wirklich auch der letzte seinen Senf aufs Würstchen drücken durfte.......

Selbst Schuld sind nur die, die denken:

- ein Spiel braucht "Skill" <-- hahaha, zu wissen WANN ich WELCHE Tasten drücken muss ist Skill? dass kann jeder Affe nachlesen oder testen
- ein Spiel sei "Arbeit" und man muss sich was "verdienen"
- ein Spiel diene dazu"RL Sachen zu kompensieren"

ganz einfach.

Der Rest, wo ich mich auch zu zähle, hat einfach nur Spass an etwas, dass vom alltäglichen ablenkt.

Gibts eigentlich auch "skilled Würstchen Verkäufer"? ich mein nur, weil man da ja auch wissen muss, wann man die umdreht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kunky (14. Februar 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Diese Themen werden so lange behandelt, bis wirklich auch der letzte seinen Senf aufs Würstchen drücken durfte.......
> 
> Selbst Schuld sind nur die, die denken:
> 
> ...



ich denke schon das es unterschiedlich skillte Spieler gibt^^ siehe ESL etc oder eben wow arena...wobei :/ und btw lass die armen Affen aus dem Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich zock auch nur um Spass zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (14. Februar 2009)

darf man mal fragen wie lange du wow spielst ? ich denke mal nicht lange

10er naxx härter als MC classic zeiten ? das ich nicht lache.

die aktuellen WOTLK instanzen sind so jämmerlich einfach das man als Hardcore Raider gemütlich nebenbei nen kuchen backt , tv guckt , mal noch eben auf klo geht usw und trotzdem alles legt .


Vergleich mal bitte das Heutige Naxx mit dem Naxx Damals.  ich denke kaum das du damals einfach alle trashgrps zusammengezogen hast und weg gebombt hast ohne zu decursen oder ähnliches.


so .. zum Hero Modus oder diverse achievments ... Sartharion 3D zb ,der angeblich schwerste encounter ingame derzeit : legt ihn 3 mal und du pennst ebenfalls wieder ein.


Meinermeinung nach war der BC endcontent VOR PATCH der am geilsten gestaltete content, skilllose Naps durften sich weiterhin in MH und BT kaputt wipen wärend die "elite" in SWP ihren spaß hatte und somit konnte man rauskristallisieren wer skill hatte und wer nicht. Ich will mich nicht selber dazu zählen da wir SWP pre patch nicht clear hatten. Nur ich sag mal wer nen Patch braucht um Illidan umzuhauen sollte nochmal Guides lesen gehen oder das Raiden einstellen. Aber nein die Casuals müssen wieder rumheulen mimimi swp zu schwer ich hab keine chance bei meiner Stunde spielzeit am tag was zu erreichen weil mir meine mama sonst den stecker rauszieht ... ja gz alter , sucht euch nen anderes spiel wo ihr items am besten kaufen könnt oder noch besser wo Botting geduldet wird. Wenn es das ist was ihr wollt , ohne etwas geleistet zu haben Epics zu bekommen seid ihr definitiv im falschen MMO unterwegs.

Aber nein , Blizzard ist so gütig und sagt "jawoll herr Casual , wir schmeißen dir nun epics an den kopf" ohne witz das die Epics nicht wöchentlich per Post einfach reinkommen ist echt ein wunder. Die Tatsache das man sich für Hero Batches T7 "KAUFEN" kann ist mehr als nur lächerlich.


Ich gebe dir deshalb nur zum Teil recht. WIR sind nicht schuld , sondern die kleinen Casuals für die es zu viel ist sich für ihr Equip anzustrengen und zu faul oder zu dumm sind ihre Klasse zu spielen und zu verstehen.

Zum Thema PvP will ich mal nix sagen .. Epixxe für Ehre und jeder meint er wär imba. Random Raid : 90% S2 klamotten (BC zeiten) "boah alta ich mach dmg weil is epic alta" mehr sag ich dazu mal nicht..


So zerreist euch euer maul über meinen Post oder auch nicht , mir wayne meine meinung wird es dennoch nicht ändern ^^


----------



## held_der_nacht (14. Februar 2009)

tag, allerseits.

grundlegend kann ich ZINIC nur zustimmen. 
es ist nicht blizzard, sondern der spieler selbst der das spiel kaputt macht.
wobei ich mich ehr darauf beziehen möchte, das wohl die meisten vergessen/verlernt haben, das es mal ums zocken an sich ging und nicht darum das spiel als plattform zu nutzen um sich selbst zu profelieren.
es geht nur noch um zahlen/erfolge - ich bin der bester/der schnellste/mit imba skillung und das man bei dem ganzen großen wunsch immer höher/schneller und weiter zu kommen vergisst das es doch darum geht zu zocken ist nur nachvollziehbar und natürlich ist man dann weniger bereit " fehler" zu tolerieren bzw mal um die ecke zu denken wenn man nur auf selbges konzentriert ist....
eigentlich war mal der weg das ziel und vielleicht sollten sich einige mal wieder mit wichtigeren dingen beschäftigen als damit, das ihr char immer noch nicht t1000 trägt.

back to the roots!!!​


----------



## Namir (14. Februar 2009)

Ich muss dir im grossen und ganzen recht geben.

ich finde einfach man sollte alle klassen ein bisschen nerfen und vor allem all die aoe's von den verschiedenen klassen abschwächen.
der jäger bombt mit salve, der schurke mit dolchfächer, der druide mit prankenhieb in katze usw. sheep, eisfalle, shakeln, ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das zum letzten mal in einer instanz gesehen habe.
ich finde es einfach schade, dass alles weggebombt wird. so geht für mich ein wichtiger teil von wow verloren.

und im pvp finde ich, dass alle ein wenig zu viel schaden raushauen. natürlich werden die kämpfe interessant, wenn die jeweiligen gegner viel abhärtung und pvp-gear haben usw. aber es dauert 2 sek bis ich (als neuer 80er) umfalle. als ich 70 wurde rannten leute schon mit full s3 rum und brauchten trotzdem 4 sek um mich umzuknüppeln.


----------



## Hishabye (14. Februar 2009)

Marakesh2k5 schrieb:


> Meinermeinung nach war der BC endcontent VOR PATCH der am geilsten gestaltete content, skilllose Naps durften sich weiterhin in MH und BT kaputt wipen wärend die "elite" in SWP ihren spaß hatte und somit konnte man rauskristallisieren wer skill hatte und wer nicht. Ich will mich nicht selber dazu zählen da wir SWP pre patch nicht clear hatten. Nur ich sag mal wer nen Patch braucht um Illidan umzuhauen sollte nochmal Guides lesen gehen oder das Raiden einstellen. Aber nein die Casuals müssen wieder rumheulen mimimi swp zu schwer ich hab keine chance bei meiner Stunde spielzeit am tag was zu erreichen weil mir meine mama sonst den stecker rauszieht ... ja gz alter , sucht euch nen anderes spiel wo ihr items am besten kaufen könnt oder noch besser wo Botting geduldet wird. Wenn es das ist was ihr wollt , ohne etwas geleistet zu haben Epics zu bekommen seid ihr definitiv im falschen MMO unterwegs.



Man konnte eher sehen wer zu viel Zeit hatte oder nicht...

ich behaupte mal...wer genug Zeit gehabt hat, der konnte mühelos auch
SWP machen...denn für WOW braucht man 0 SKILL!!!!!


----------



## -nora- (14. Februar 2009)

0 Skill?
du hast ja keine ahnnung was ich damals für skilllose helden gesehn hab.. beispiel in TK bei void.. omg wenn ich daran denk.. zu blöd den kugeln auszuweichen..
weil selbst sowas is skill.. sich bewegen können und trotzdem dmg fahrn.. da langts ned sinnlos auf seine tastatur einzuhämmern


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (14. Februar 2009)

genau .. Kil'Jaeden , Muru .. NAxx Classic , alles mit leichtigkeit ne ? oh man ^^


----------



## -nora- (14. Februar 2009)

ich weiß natürlich ned wie es im mom in wotlk aussieht, da ich vor erscheinen aufgehört hab, aber in bc brauchte man auf jeden fall skill.. (und ich bin bis swp gekommen, bevor es heißt "noob du hast ja keine ahnung" oder sowas in der art) ;p


----------



## Totemwächter (14. Februar 2009)

Ich finds nett einfach alles zu verallgemeinern und zu sagen "IHR ALLE" denn das stimmt nicht, und es ist wahr, früher war alles besser! Die ein zigsten die Rum geheult haben das wow blöd sei waren die casuals die nichts gebacken kriegen konnten!


----------



## kunky (14. Februar 2009)

yeah endlich ein thread über skill
http://www.wayne-interessierts.de/


----------



## nils241 (14. Februar 2009)

DIeser Thread ist so sinnfrei ..... ich finde auch das WoW vor BC besser war, bzg des PvP-Systems ..... klar, es war zeit aufwendig und für gelegenheitszocker net gerecht, das war und ist Pve aber auch net, jemand der keine zeit hat an raids teil zu nehmen wird auch nie vorran kommen ...... Nochmal zum PvP zurück ..... PvP war vor BC klar nicht ohne stammgrp auf dauer machbar, aber das Schurken "halbgötter" waren ist son bullshit .... ic hselbst habe mir nen Priest auf rang 14 geamacht und das OHNE mir frei zu nemen, oder in der schule abzusacken , 3 std zocken haben dafür während der woche vollkommen ausgereicht mit einer gut funktionierenden grp . 
Ein wesendlicher unterschied ist dennoch, das PvP und Pve auch OHNE das dafür bestimmte equip möglich war, d.h. Pveler konnten auch ohne prob PvP machen udn auch gut was reißen. Geh mal heute mit Pve equip in die arena, have fun bei msterben .......
Es ist auch nix dagegen auszusetzen, das Pve leichter geworden ist, aber dennoch ist es krass das viele schon anch kurzer zeit auf 80 (damals 70) so gut equiptet sind .....
Zum dk ..... es ist schön das blizz mal ne neue klasse eingefügt hat, aber dennoch ist DK momentan überpowert. Das liegt eifnach daran, das er sowohl im nahkampf als auch mit zaubern einfach unglaublich viel dmg raus haut, und wenn er sein zauber an macht damt er weniger dmg bekommt, kannste echt lange auf ihn einkloppen ..... AUfdauer muss da einfach etwas abgeschwächt werden. siehe zb pala, pala ist auch nicht mehr so schlecht im dmg und daher war es nur gerecht, das man die bubble mal geschwächt hat.


----------



## Hexacoatl (14. Februar 2009)

Skill oder nicht Skill, das ist hier die Frage, ob´s edler im Gemüht...einfach mal einen Gang runterschalten...

Die Frage nach Classic WoW ist bei mir eher von sozialer Natur, da gab es kaum Erz-, Kräuter- und Mobklau und im allgemeinen war der Zusammenhalt auf Hordeseite zufriedenstellend und von gegenseitigem Respekt geprägt. Ninjalooter gab es eigentlich nicht, da diese recht schnell Fraktionsweit auf Igno gegangen sind und das galt auch für Handelsfensterbetrüger. So konnte man sich doch recht ordentlich im offiziellen Chat unterhalten, ohne sich den Wortkreationen heutiger Spieler aussetzen zu müssen. Es war ein wenig dörfliche Atmosphere die WoW zu dieser Zeit ausgemacht hat und die altgedienten Spieler vermissen das manchmal. Ob MC/BWL/AQ/ZG/NAXX damals schwieriger oder leichter war und wie verbuggt das ganze gewesen ist bzw. wieviel Skill man damals noch gebraucht hat ist doch eigentlich völlig schnuppe.

Mit zunehmender Spielerzahl ist WoW von der dörflichen Atmosphere zur Stadtatmosphere "gereift" und gleichzeitig ist auch der Altersschnitt auf Hordeseite gesunken, so presentiert sich WoW heute oftmals als eine Gemeinschaft von ignoranten, selbstsüchtigen und allein vorteilsbedachten Individuen, was aus meiner Sicht sehr Schade ist, denn Werte wie Respekt werden oftmals nicht mehr an soziale Spieler vergeben, sondern an den ersten der DPS Rangliste.....


----------



## phexus (14. Februar 2009)

buffen bomben looten flamen = wotlk


----------

